#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Surat Al-Ma'idah [5:51] [5:80]

## Princess Of Peace

Qur'an 5:51 - "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people." 

Ibn'Kathir's uitleg; Allah forbids His believing servants from having Jews and Christians as friends, because they are the enemies of Islam and its people, may Allah curse them. Allah then states that they are friends of each other and He gives a warning threat to those who do this, 

Qur'an 5:80 - "You will see many of them befriending those who disbelieve; certainly evil is that which their souls have sent before for them, that Allah became displeased with them and in chastisement shall they abide." 

Waarom zien we in het westen dan toch moslims die bevriend zijn met christenen? plegen hun Taqiyya of nemen ze dit vers niet serieus?

Je kan de volledige uitleg vinden op qtafsir.

----------


## AgressieveTurk

One common verse that Christians like to quote from the Quran is verse 5:51 which reads:

5:51 O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends: They are but friends to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.



Christians like to quote this verse then go on to argue that Muslims are not allowed to be friends with Christians and Jews.



The point of this article is to simply show that Muslims are allowed to be friends with Christians and Jews, and that the verse is actually wrongly translated into friends.

Wa`alaykum As-Salaamu Warahmatullahi Wabarakatuh.

In The Name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful.

All praise and thanks are due to Allah, and peace and blessings be upon His Messenger.

Dear questioner, thank you very much for having confidence in us, and we hope our efforts, which are purely for Allah's Sake, meet your expectations.

In the first place, we would like to stress that Islam urges all Muslims to deal kindly and justly with all people. Muslims should have good relations with all people. At school, at work, in your neighborhood, etc., you should be kind and courteous to everyone. Muslims are allowed to have non-Muslims as friends as long as they keep their own faith and commitment to Islam pure and strong. Allah has clearly forbidden Muslim from fighting those who fight not their faith or drive them out from their homes. Referring to this, [Allah forbids you not with regard to those who fight you not for your faith, nor drive you out of your homes, from dealing kindly and justly with them. For Allah loves those who are just. Allah only forbids you with regard to those who fight you for your faith, and drive you out of your homes and support others in driving you out, from turning to them for protection (or taking them as wali). Those who seek their protection they are indeed wrong- doers.] (Al-Mumtahinah 60: 8-9)

In his response to the question, Dr. Muzammil Siddiqi, former president of the Islamic Society of North America, states the following:


The Qur'an does not say that non-Muslims cannot be Muslims' friends, nor does it forbid Muslims to be friendly to non-Muslims. There are many non-Muslims who are good friends of Muslim individuals and the Muslim community. There are also many good Muslims who truly and sincerely observe their faith and are very friendly to many non-Muslims at the same time.

Islam teaches us that we should be friendly to all people. Islam teaches us that we should deal even with our enemies with justice and fairness. Allah says in the Qur'an in the beginning of the same Surat Al-Ma’dah: [O you who believe! Stand out firmly for Allah as witnesses to fair dealings and let not the hatred of others to you make you swerve to wrong and depart from justice. Be just, that is next to piety. Fear Allah, indeed Allah is well-acquainted with all that you do.] (Al-Ma’dah 5 :8)

In another place in the Qur'an, Allah Almighty says:

[Allah forbids you not with regard to those who fight you not for your faith, nor drive you out of your homes, from dealing kindly and justly with them. For Allah loves those who are just. Allah only forbids you with regard to those who fight you for your faith, and drive you out of your homes and support others in driving you out, from turning to them for protection (or taking them as wali). Those who seek their protection they are indeed wrong- doers.] (Al-Mumtahinah 60: 8-9)

Moreover, Allah Almighty has described Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him) as "a mercy" to the worlds. He was a sign of Allah's Mercy to all, Muslims as well as non-Muslims. In his kindness and fair treatment he did not make any difference between the believers and non-believers. He was kind to the pagans of Makkah and fought them only when they fought him. He made treaties with the Jews of Madinah and honored the treaties until they broke them.

He (peace and blessings be upon him) is reported to have received the Christians of Najran with kindness in his Masjid in Madinah. They argued with him about Islam, but he returned them with honor and respect. There are many examples from his life that show that he was the friendliest person to all people.

In the verse you quoted, the word "Awliya" is used. It is a plural and its singular is "wali". The correct translation of the word ""wali"" is not "friend" but it is someone who is very close and intimate. It is also used to mean "guardian, protector, patron, lord and master".

In the Qur'an this word is used for God, such as [Allah is the Protector (or Lord and Master) of those who believe. He takes them out from the depths of darkness to light…] (Al- Baqarah 2: 257)

There are many other references in the Qur'an that give this meaning. The same word is also sometimes used in the Qur'an for human beings, such as [And whosoever is killed unjustly, We have granted his next kin "wali" the authority (to seek judgement or punishment in this case)…] (Al-‘Isra' 17 :33)

The correct translation of the verse in Surat Al-Ma’idah is: [O you who believe! Do not take Jews and Christians as your patrons. They are patrons of their own people. He among you who will turn to them for patronage is one of them. Verily Allah guides not a people unjust.] (Al-Ma'dah 5: 51)

It is obvious that Jews patronize the Jews and Christians patronize the Christians, so why not Muslims patronize Muslims and support their own people. This verse is not telling us to be against Jews or Christians, but it is telling us that we should take care of our own people and we must support each other.

In his Tafsir, (Qur’an exegesis) Imam Ibn Kathir has mentioned that some scholars say that this verse (i.e. the one you referred to) was revealed after the Battle of Uhud when Muslims had a set back. At that time, a Muslim from Madinah said, "I am going to live with Jews so I shall be safe in case another attack comes on Madinah." And another person said, "I am going to live with Christians so I shall be safe in case another attack comes on Madinah." So Allah revealed this verse reminding the believers that they should not seek the protection from others, but should protect each other. (See Ibn Kathir, Al-Tafsir, vol. 2, p. 68)

Muslims are allowed to have non-Muslims as friends as long as they keep their own faith and commitment to Islam pure and strong. You are correct in pointing out that a Muslim man is also allowed to marry a Jewish or Christian woman. It is obvious that one marries someone for love and friendship. If friendship between Muslims and Jews or Christians was forbidden, then why would Islam allow a Muslim man to marry a Jew or Christian woman? It is the duty of Muslims to patronize Muslims. They should not patronize any one who is against their faith or who fights their faith, even if they were their fathers and brothers. Allah says: [O you who believe! Take not for protectors (awliya') your fathers and your brothers if they love unbelief above faith. If any of you do so, they are indeed wrong-doers.] (Al-Tawbah 9: 23)

In a similar way, the Qur'an also tells Muslims that they should never patronize the non-Muslims against other Muslims. However, if some Muslims do wrong to some non-Muslims, it is Muslims's duty to help the non-Muslims and save them from oppression. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said that he himself will defend a Dhimmi living among Muslims to whom injustice is done by Muslims. But Islam also teaches that Muslims should not seek the patronage of non-Muslims against other Muslims. They should try to solve their problems among themselves. Allah Almighty says, [Let not the Believers take the unbelievers as their patrons over against the Believers…] (Aal-'Imran 3: 28)

He Almighty also says: [O you who believe! Take not for patrons unbelievers rather than Believers. Do you wish to offer Allah an open proof against yourselves?] (An-Nisaa’ 4:144)

----------


## AgressieveTurk

5:51 O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends: They are but friends to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.

The first point to be noted is that, in the verse above, the word Awliya is often incorrectly translated as friends (Awliya is the plural and its singular is wali and the concept is walaah). As a result, many people are under the misconception that this verse commands Muslims to distance themselves from Non-Muslims and to avoid friendship with them. This is far from the truth, as we shall see after examining the meaning of the word Awliya. The Qur'an says:

3:122 ...Allah was their WALI (protector), and in Allah should the faithful (Ever) put their trust.

This verse indicates that a wali is one in whom trust is placed for protection, as the Qur'an always declares God the protector, wali, of the righteous. As Dr. Saeed Ismail Sieny concludes his discussion on Walaah by writing:

As we have discovered above, the root of the word "al-walaah" does not include love, support, etc., and that the core meaning rests on guardianship. (Sieny, The Relationship Between Muslims and Non-Muslims; Toronto, Al-Attique Publishers Inc., 2000, p. 102, emphasis added)

And Dr. Muzammil Siddiqi writes: 

In the verse you quoted, the word "Awliya" is used. It is a plural and its singular is "wali". The correct translation of the word ""wali"" is not "friend" but it is someone who is very close and intimate. It is also used to mean "guardian, protector, patron, lord and master". In the Qur'an this word is used for God, such as

“Allah is the Protector (or Lord and Master) of those who believe. He takes them out from the depths of darkness to light…” (Al- Baqarah: 257)

There are many other references in the Qur'an that give this meaning. The same word is also sometimes used in the Qur'an for human beings, such as

“And whosoever is killed unjustly, We have granted his next kin "wali" the authority (to seek judgment or punishment in this case)…”(Al-‘Isra' :33)
(SOURCE emphasis added)

It becomes clear that the word Awliya cannot be taken as simply referring to friendship, as it contains a much more complex meaning, including dependence and guardianship. Therefore, a more accurate translation of the verse would be:

5:51 O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your protectors: They are but protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.

Therefore, the referred verse does not prohibit friendship with Non-Muslims at all. Dr. Muzammil Siddiqi writes:

The Qur'an does not say that non-Muslims cannot be Muslims' friends, nor does it forbid Muslims to be friendly to non-Muslims. There are many non-Muslims who are good friends of Muslim individuals and the Muslim community. There are also many good Muslims who truly and sincerely observe their faith and are very friendly to many non-Muslims at the same time. Islam teaches us that we should be friendly to all people. Islam teaches us that we should deal even with our enemies with justice and fairness. Allah says in the Qur'an in the beginning of the same Surah Al-Ma’dah:

“O you who believe! Stand out firmly for Allah as witnesses to fair dealings and let not the hatred of others to you make you swerve to wrong and depart from justice. Be just, that is next to piety. Fear Allah, indeed Allah is well-acquainted with all that you do.” (Al-Ma’dah :8)

In another place in the Qur'an, Allah Almighty says:

“Allah forbids you not with regard to those who fight you not for your faith, nor drive you out of your homes, from dealing kindly and justly with them. For Allah loves those who are just. Allah only forbids you with regard to those who fight you for your faith, and drive you out of your homes and support others in driving you out, from turning to them for protection (or taking them as wali). Those who seek their protection they are indeed wrong- doers.” (Al-Mumtahinah: 8-9)

Moreover, Allah Almighty has described Prophet Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, as "a mercy" to the worlds. He was a sign of Allah's Mercy to all, Muslims as well as non-Muslims. In his kindness and fair treatment he did not make any difference between the believers and non-believers. He was kind to the pagans of Makkah and fought them only when they fought him. He made treaties with the Jews of Madinah and honored the treaties until they broke them. He, peace and blessings be upon him, is reported to have received the Christians of Najran with kindness in his Masjid in Madinah. They argued with him about Islam, but he returned them with honor and respect. There are many examples from his life that show that he was the friendliest person to all people. (SOURCE)

And as Muhammad Asad writes:

As regards the meaning of the "alliance" referred to here, see 3:28, and more particularly 4: 139 and the corresponding note, which explains the reference to a believer's loss of his moral identity if he imitates the way of life of, or-in Qur'anic terminology-"allies himself" with, non-Muslims. However, as has been made abundantly clear in 60: 7-9 (and implied in verse 57 of this Surah), this prohibition of a "moral alliance" with non-Muslims does not constitute an injunction against normal, friendly relations with such of them as are well-disposed towards Muslims. It should be borne in mind that the term wall has several shades of meaning: "ally", "friend", "helper", "protector", etc. The choice of the particular term - and sometimes a -combination of two terms-is always dependent on the context. (Asad, The Message of the Qur’an, emphasis added)

The second point to note is that although this verse makes a general statement, the ruling is specific and is to be applied in a context similar to the historical context. Shaykh Yusuf Al-Qaradawi wrote about this topic extensively in response to a similar question:

[The answer to this is that these verses are not unconditional, to be applied to every Jew, Christian, or non-Muslim. Interpreting them in this manner contradicts the injunctions of the Qur'an which enjoin affection and kindness to the good and peace-loving peoples of every religion, as well as the verses which permit marriage to the women of the People of the Book, with all that Allah says concerning marriage

and He has put love and mercy between you” (30:21)

and the verse concerning the Christians:

And thou wilt find those who say, 'Surely we are Christians,' to be nearest to them (the Muslims in affection...(5:82)

The verses cited above [verse 5:51] were revealed in connection with those people who were hostile to Islam and made war upon the Muslims. Accordingly, it is not permissible for the Muslims to support or assist them - that is, to be their ally- nor to entrust them with secrets at the expense of his own religion and community. This point is explained in other verses, in which Allah, The Most High, says:

They will spare nothing to ruin you; they yearn for what makes you suffer. Hatred has been expressed by their mouths, but what their hearts conceal is still greater. Thus have We made clear to you the revelations (or signs), if you possess understanding. Ah! You love them, but they do not love you…(3:118-119)

This ayah throws light on the character of such people, who conceal great enmity and hatred against the Muslims in their hearts and whose tongues express some of the effects of such hostility. (Al-Qaradawi, Al-Halal Wal Haram Fil Islam; US American Trust Publications, 1994, p. 340, emphasis added)

As Shaykh Qaradawi mentioned, verse 5:11 cannot possibly be taken as a prohibition of friendship since the Qur’an allows Muslim men to marry women from the People of the Book:

5:5 … virtuous women of the believers and the virtuous women of those who received the Scripture before you are lawful for you…

And the Qur’an describes the relationship of marriage to be a relationship with the deepest bond of love:

30:21 And among His Signs is this, that He created for you mates from among yourselves, that ye may dwell in tranquility with them, and He has put love and mercy between your (hearts): verily in that are Signs for those who reflect.

Also note that the Qur’an says:

60:8-9 Allah does not forbid you respecting those who have not made war against you on account of [your] religion, and have not driven you forth from your homes, that you show “Birr” with them and deal with them justly; surely Allah loves the doers of justice. Allah only forbids you respecting those who made war upon you on account of [your] religion, and drove you forth from your homes and backed up [others] in your expulsion, that you make friends with them, and whoever makes friends with them, these are the unjust.

The word “birr” is the same word used to describe a Muslim’s relationship with their parents which is considered the most sacred blood relationship in Islam. Therefore, Muslims are clearly commanded to deal with peaceful non-Muslims is a friendly and peaceful manner. The third point is that the specific groups being referred to in this verse were those hostile to Islam, and not all Jews and Christians in general. Concerning the historical context, the verse was revealed during a time when the Muslims were being attacked from many directions, including the Christian Roman empire and the Jews of Madinah. The Muslims had originally made a pact with the Jews of Madinah, but they were betrayed twice. So in this context, the Qur'an was telling the believers to be cautious in dealings with such enemies who oppose Islam, and not to trust them as protectors. As Jasser Auda writes:

----------


## AgressieveTurk

It was revealed in certain historic circumstances, in which there was a war between the infant Islamic state on different occasions on four different fronts: the Romans, the Persians, the pagans of Arabia, and the Jews of Madinah. So, the historic context of the revelation of this verse is a situation of war between Muslims and the People of the Book (Jews, internally in Madinah, and Christians, through a Roman crusade). So, yes, Muslims were not allowed to make friends with the enemies who were fighting them and wishing to eliminate them from the face of the earth. Some Muslims say that since the verse has this historic context, then it is part of history and no longer applies. This is not correct! It is true that the verse has a history behind it, but this does not mean that it is no longer relevant. It is totally relevant but only in a context similar to the historic context. So today Muslims are not to make friends with Jews or Christians (or followers of any other religion for that matter) if they try to kill Muslims, kick them out of their homes, etc. (SOURCE)

The Qur'anic verse is relevant in a similar context to the historical context. A Muslim cannot take Jews or Christians or anyone as protectors if they oppose their religion and its teachings. The Muslims are encouraged to rely on each other for support. Dr. Muzammil Siddiqi writes:

It is obvious that Jews patronize the Jews and Christians patronize the Christians, so why not Muslims patronize Muslims and support their own people. This verse is not telling us to be against Jews or Christians, but it is telling us that we should take care of our own people and we must support each other. In his Tafsir, (Qur’an exegesis) Imam Ibn Kathir has mentioned that some scholars say that this verse (i.e. the one you referred to) was revealed after the Battle of Uhud when Muslims had a set back. At that time, a Muslim from Madinah said, "I am going to live with Jews so I shall be safe in case another attack comes on Madinah." And another person said, "I am going to live with Christians so I shall be safe in case another attack comes on Madinah." So Allah revealed this verse reminding the believers that they should not seek the protection from others, but should protect each other. (See Ibn Kathir, Al-Tafsir, vol. 2, p. 68) (SOURCE)[/

The groups prohibited for Muslims to take as protectors are described in the Qur’an:

The Holy Qur'an, 60:1 O ye who believe! Take not my enemies and yours as protectors,- offering them (your) love, even though they have rejected the Truth that has come to you, and have (on the contrary) driven out the Prophet and yourselves (from your homes), (simply) because ye believe in Allah your Lord! If ye have come out to strive in My Way and to seek My Good Pleasure, (take them not as friends), holding secret converse of love (and friendship) with them: for I know full well all that ye conceal and all that ye reveal. And any of you that does this has strayed from the Straight Path. 60:2 If they were to get the better of you, they would behave to you as enemies, and stretch forth their hands and their tongues against you for evil: and they desire that ye should reject the Truth.

So the Qur'an forbids taking those as protectors who expel the Muslims from their homes and who would betray and attack as soon as the opportunity arises. Those who have no respect for a Muslim’s beliefs and desire that the Muslim leaves their faith - they cannot be taken as protectors. This is the correct interpretation based on the context of the verse. To conclude, we once again quote Dr. Muzammil Siddiqi:

Muslims are allowed to have non-Muslims as friends as long as they keep their own faith and commitment to Islam pure and strong. You are correct in pointing out that a Muslim man is also allowed to marry a Jewish or Christian woman. It is obvious that one marries someone for love and friendship. If friendship between Muslims and Jews or Christians was forbidden, then why would Islam allow a Muslim man to marry a Jew or Christian woman? It is the duty of Muslims to patronize Muslims. They should not patronize any one who is against their faith or who fights their faith, even if they were their fathers and brothers. Allah says:

“O you who believe! Take not for protectors (Awliya') your fathers and your brothers if they love unbelief above faith. If any of you do so, they are indeed wrong-doers.” (Al-Tawbah : 23)

In a similar way, the Qur'an also tells Muslims that they should never patronize the non-Muslims against other Muslims. However, if some Muslims do wrong to some non-Muslims, it is Muslim’s duty to help the non-Muslims and save them from oppression . The Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, said that he himself will defend a Dhimmi living among Muslims to whom injustice is done by Muslims. But Islam also teaches that Muslims should not seek the patronage of non-Muslims against other Muslims. They should try to solve their problems among themselves. (SOURCE)

Islam is a religion of peace and compassion, therefore it requires its adherents to act in the best possible manner to other human beings. Verse 5:51 does not refer to friends, but protectors, and the historical context reveals that this verse prohibits Muslims from seeking the protection and allegiance of those who are hostile to the Islamic faith. It is not a reference to all Non-Muslims, as the scholars of Islam have clarified.

----------


## Princess Of Peace

The word for friends in the above is _auliya_. These Quranic citations forbid Muslims from befriending Jews and Christians, especially those who mock, or critique, the Islamic religion. These passages make it obvious that Muslims are not to be tolerant towards Jews and Christians. Dr. Badawi tries to address these passages by stating that _auliya_ actually means protectors, that Muslims should not seek aid and protection from Jews and Christians. These passages do not stop the Muslims from building friendships with Jews and Christians. He even has some harsh words for those who render the word _auliya_ as friends:
This is a distorted translation and distorted understanding. Friends in Arabic is astika, but the Quran did not use that term. It says, O Believer, dont take Jews and Christians as auliya. And the word auliya in the Arabic means protectors. Dont depend for your security on others. (Taken from Dr. Badawis lecture, _Islam, World Peace and September 11_, produced by MeccaCentric :knipoog: 
There are essentially three responses to this assertion. In the first place, Dr. Badawis explanation conflicts with the way Muslim translators have rendered the passages:
*5:51*
O ye who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians for _friends_. They are _friends_ one to another. He among you who taketh them for _friends_ is (one) of them. Lo! Allah guideth not wrongdoing folk. Pickthall
O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your _friendsand protectors_: They are but _friends and protectors_ to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for _friendship_) is of them. Verily God guideth not a people unjust. Y. Ali
O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for _friends_; they are _friends_ of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a _friend_, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people. Shakir
O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for _friends_. They are _friends_ of each other. And whoso among you takes them for _friends_ is indeed one of them. Verily ALLAH guides not the unjust people. Sher Ali
O you who believe! Do not take the Jews and the Nazarenes for _friends_, they are to each other and if any of you _befriends_ them, verily then he is one of them. Surely Allah does not guide a transgressing people. Daryabadi
Believers, do not consider the Jews and Christians as your _intimate friends_ for they are only _friends_ with each other. Whoever does so will be considered as one of them. God does not guide the unjust people. Muhammad Sarwar
O you who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians as _Auliy'_ (_friends_, protectors, helpers, etc.), they are but _Auliy'_ to one another. And if any amongst you takes them as _Auliy',_ then surely he is one of them. Verily, Allh guides not those people who are the _Zlimn_ (polytheists and wrong*doers and unjust) Hilali-Khan
O believers, do not take the Jews and Christians as _friends_; some of them are _friends_ of each other. Whoever of you takes them as _friends_ is surely one of them. Majid Fakhry - An Interpretation of the Quran (Approved by Al-Ahzar University)
O you who believe, take not the Jews and Christians for _friends_. They are _friends_ of each other. And whoever amongst you takes them. Surely Allah guides not the just. Maulana Muhammad Ali
O YOU who have attained to faith! Do not take the Jews and the Christians for your _allies_: they are but _allies_ of one another-and whoever of you allies himself with them becomes, verily, one of them; behold, God does not guide such evildoers. Muhammad Asad
Asad notes:
72 According to most of the commentators (e.g., Tabari), this means that each of these two communities extends _genuine friendship_ only to its own adherents - i.e., the Jews to the Jews, and the Christians to the Christians - and cannot, therefore, be expected _to be really friendly_ towards the followers of the Qur'an. See also 8 : 73, and the corresponding note. (; italic emphasis ours)
*5:57*
O ye who believe! take not for _friends and protectors_ those who take your religion for a mockery or sport, ... Y. Ali
O ye who believe! take not those for _friends_ who make a jest and sport of your religion... Sher Ali
O you who believe! Do not take as _friends_ those who make a mockery and fun of your Religion from among those who have been given the Book before you and other infidels... Daryabadi
O believers, do not take as _friends_ those who take your religion as a mockery or a sport, be they from among those who received the Book before you, or the unbelievers... Fakhry
O you who believe, take not for _friends_ those who take your religion as mockery and a sport... Muhammad Ali
O you who believe, do not _befriend_ those among the recipients of previous scripture who mock and ridicule your religion, nor shall you _befriend_ the disbelievers.... Khalifa
Thus, if Dr. Badawi is correct then all these Muslim translators are distorters of the Quran.
This leads to the second point. Dr. Badawi ignores the fact that _auliya_ in a broader sense does mean friendships, that the Muslims should not take Jews and Christians as friends, not just as protectors. Here are Ibn Kathirs comments which support this view:
*The Prohibition of Taking the Jews, Christians and Enemies of Islam as FRIENDS*
Allah forbids His believing servants from having Jews and Christians as FRIENDS, because they are the enemies of Islam and its people, may Allah curse them. Allah then states that they are FRIENDS of each other and He gives a warning threat to those who do this, ...
_<And if any among you befriends them, then surely he is one of them.>_
Ibn Abi Hatim recorded that Umar ordered Abu Musa Al-Ashari to send him on one sheet of balance the count of balance what he took in and what he spent. Abu Musa then had a Christian scribe, and he was able to comply with Umars demand. Umar liked what he saw and exclaimed, This scribe is proficient. Would you read in the _Masjid_ a letter that came to us from Ash-Sham? Abu Musa said, He cannot. Umar said, Is he not pure? Abu Musa said, NO, BUT HE IS CHRISTIAN. Abu Musa said, So Umar admonished me and poked my thigh (with his finger), saying, DRIVE HIM OUT (FROM AL-MADINAH). HE THEN RECITED,...
_<O you who believe! Take not the Jews and Christians as friends...>_ 
Then he reported that Abdullah bin Utbah said, Let one of you beware that he might be a Jew or Christians, while unaware. The narrator of this statement said, We thought that he was referring to the _Ayah_, ...
_<O you who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians as friends,>  ..._
*The Prohibition of Being Loyal FRIENDS with Disbelievers*
This _Ayah_ [5:57] discourages and forbids taking the enemies of Islam and its people, such as the People of the Book and the polytheists, as friends. These disbelievers mock the most important acts that any person could ever perform, the honorable, pure acts of Islam which include all types of good for this life and the Hereafter. They mock such acts and make them the subject of jest and play, because this is what these acts represent in their misguided minds and cold hearts. (_Tafsir Ibn Kathir (Abridged) Volume 3, Parts 6, 7 & 8 (Surat An-Nisa, Verse 148 to the end of Surat Al-Anam)_, abridged by a group of scholars under the supervision of Shaykh Safiur-Rahman Al-Mubarakpuri [Darussalam Publishers & Distributors, Riyadh, Houston, New York, Lahore; First Edition: January 2000], pp. 204-205, 210; capital emphasis and bracketed statements ours)
Now obviously, no one would suggest here that Umar was telling Abu Musa not to take his Christian scribe as his protector, and the warning to be aware lest one becomes a Jew or Christian makes it rather obvious that the word _auliya_ here also means taking them as friends. It isnt simply limited to the meaning of having them as protectors.
The Pooya/Ali commentary states in reference to surah 5:51:
The Jews and the Christians had much in common, and therefore readily formed an alliance against Islam. So anyone who makes them his friends must have some points of identity with them. A believer, in order to keep himself safe from the influence of falsehood, must avoid the company of disbelievers. The doctrines of _tawalla_ (staying attached with the Ahl ul Bayt) and _tabarra_ (avoiding the enemies of Allah, the Holy Prophet and his Ahl ul Bayt) are the articles of the faith of them followers of Muhammad and _ali_ Muhammad.
The Holy Prophet said:
Do not adopt the style and mannerism of my enemies, lest you may be considered as one of them. He who appears like a certain type shall be identified as of that type. (underline emphasis ours)
Another online Muslim source says regarding surah 5:57:
*Context of Revelation*: The following verse was revealed with reference to two men who embraced Islam but later on renounced it, *nevertheless maintaining cordial relationship with Muslim friends who also positively reciprocated towards them*. The verse warns them not to fraternize with people who treat their religion as if it were a jest, which tantamounts to casting aspersions upon the Eminence of Allah. ( bold, underline emphasis ours)
Regarding the meaning of S. 5:51, the following Salafi website quotes:
Shaykh al-Shanqeeti (may Allaah have mercy on him) said:
In this verse Allaah tells us that whoever takes the Jews and Christians as friends is one of them because of his taking them as friends. Elsewhere Allaah states that taking them as friends incurs the wrath of Allaah and His eternal punishment, and that if the one who takes them as friends was a true believer he would not have taken them as friends. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):
"You see many of them taking the disbelievers as their Awliyaa' (protectors and helpers). Evil indeed is that which their ownselves have sent forward before them; for that (reason) Allaah's Wrath fell upon them, and in torment they will abide.
81. And had they believed in Allaah, and in the Prophet (Muhammad) and in what has been revealed to him, never would they have taken them (the disbelievers) as Awliyaa' (protectors and helpers); but many of them are the Faasiqoon (rebellious, disobedient to Allaah)"
_[al-Maa'idah 5:80-81]_
Elsewhere Allaah forbids taking them as friends and explains the reason for that, as He says (interpretation of the meaning):
"O you who believe! Take not as friends the people who incurred the Wrath of Allaah (i.e. the Jews). Surely, they have despaired of (receiving any good in) the Hereafter, just as the disbelievers have despaired of those (buried) in graves (that they will not be resurrected on the Day of Resurrection)"
_[al-Mumtahanah 60:13]_
In another verse Allaah explains that this is so long as *they are not taken as friends because of fear or taqiyah (i.e., being friendly with them in order to avoid harm); if that is the case then the one who does that is excused*. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):
"Let not the believers take the disbelievers as Awliyaa' (supporters, helpers) instead of the believers, and whoever does that, will never be helped by Allaah in any way, except if you indeed fear a danger from them"

----------


## Princess Of Peace

[Aal 'Imraan 3:28]
*This verse explains all the verses quoted above which forbid taking the kaafirs as friends in general terms*. What that refers to is in cases where one has a choice, *but in cases of fear and taqiyah it is permissible to make friends with them, as much as is essential to protect oneself against their evil*. That is subject to the condition that one's faith should not be affected by that friendship and the one who is behaves in that manner out of necessity is not one who behaves in that manner out of choice.
It may be understood from the apparent meaning of these verses that the one who deliberately takes the kuffaar as friends by choice and because he likes them, is one of them. End quote.
_Adwa' al-Bayaan_, 2/98,99
One of the forms of making friends with the kaafirs which is forbidden *is taking them as friends and companions, mixing with them and eating and playing with them*.
In the answer to question no. 10342 we have quoted Shaykh Ibn Baaz as saying:
Eating with a kaafir is not haraam if it is necessary to do so, or if that serves some shar'i interest. *But they should not be taken as friends, so you should not eat with them for no shar'i reason or for no shar'i purpose. You should not sit and chat with them and laugh with them. But if there is a reason to do so, such as eating with a guest, or to invite them to Islam or to guide them to the truth, or for some other shar'i reason, then it is OK*.
The fact that the food of the People of the Book is halaal for us *does not mean that we may take them as friends and companions. It does not mean that we may eat and drink with them for no reason and for no shar'i purpose*.
Shaykh Muhammad al-Saalih al-'Uthaymeen (may Allaah have mercy on him) was asked about the ruling on mixing with the kuffaar and treating them kindly hoping that they will become Muslim. He replied:
Undoubtedly the Muslim is obliged to hate the enemies of Allaah and to disavow them, because this is the way of the Messengers and their followers...
Based on this, it is not permissible for a Muslim to feel any love in his heart towards the enemies of Allaah who are in fact his enemies too...
But if a Muslim treats them with kindness and gentleness in the hope that they will become Muslim and will believe, there is nothing wrong with that, because it comes under the heading of opening their hearts to Islam. *But if he despairs of them becoming Muslim, then he should treat them accordingly*. This is something that is discussed in detail by the scholars, especially in the book _Ahkaam Ahl al-Dhimmah_ by Ibn al-Qayyim (may Allaah have mercy on him)...
With regard to mixing with the kuffaar, the reason why mixing with the kuffaar is not allowed is not only the fear that one may fall into kufr, rather the main reason for this ruling is their enmity towards Allaah and His Messenger and the believers...
So how can it be appropriate for a Muslim to keep company with the enemy of Allaah and his enemy, and make friends with him?
How can he be certain that he will not start to think of their ways as good? Many Muslims have fallen into kufr and heresy and have apostatized from Islam because of keeping company with the kuffaar and living in their countries. Some of them have become Jews and some have become Christians, and some have embraced atheistic philosophies...

----------


## AgressieveTurk

What is meant by taking the kuffaar as friends? Ruling on mixing with the kuffaar
areshiur
Share
In the Quraan, it says that we can not take the Kuffaar as awliyaa, but what does that mean? I mean, to what degree? Can we do business with them still? If I'm at school, can we play basketball with them? Can we talk to them about basketball and stuff? Can we hang out with them as long as they keep their beliefs to themselves? The reason I ask is because someone I know does hang out with them in this way and it doesn't affect his beliefs, but I still tell him, "Why don't you hang out with the muslims instead?" He says that most or many of the Muslims drink and take drugs where they hang out and they have girlfriends and he's afraid that the sins of the Muslims will lure him, yet he's sure that the Kufr of the Kaafirs will not lure him because that's something that isn't attractive to him. So is hanging out with them, playing sports with them, and talking with them about sports considered as "taking them as awliyaa instead of the believers" keeping in mind that he is doing that for his own eemaan?.


Praise be to Allaah.

Firstly: 

Allaah has forbidden the believers to take the kaafireen (disbelievers) as friends, and He has issued a stern warning against doing that. 

Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

“O you who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians as Awliyaa’ (friends, protectors, helpers), they are but Awliyaa’ of each other. And if any amongst you takes them (as Awliyaa’), then surely, he is one of them. Verily, Allaah guides not those people who are the Zaalimoon (polytheists and wrongdoers and unjust)”

[al-Maa’idah 5:51] 

Shaykh al-Shanqeeti (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

In this verse Allaah tells us that whoever takes the Jews and Christians as friends is one of them because of his taking them as friends. Elsewhere Allaah states that taking them as friends incurs the wrath of Allaah and His eternal punishment, and that if the one who takes them as friends was a true believer he would not have taken them as friends. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

“You see many of them taking the disbelievers as their Awliyaa’ (protectors and helpers). Evil indeed is that which their ownselves have sent forward before them; for that (reason) Allaah’s Wrath fell upon them, and in torment they will abide.

81. And had they believed in Allaah, and in the Prophet (Muhammad) and in what has been revealed to him, never would they have taken them (the disbelievers) as Awliyaa’ (protectors and helpers); but many of them are the Faasiqoon (rebellious, disobedient to Allaah)”

[al-Maa’idah 5:80-81] 

Elsewhere Allaah forbids taking them as friends and explains the reason for that, as He says (interpretation of the meaning): 

“O you who believe! Take not as friends the people who incurred the Wrath of Allaah (i.e. the Jews). Surely, they have despaired of (receiving any good in) the Hereafter, just as the disbelievers have despaired of those (buried) in graves (that they will not be resurrected on the Day of Resurrection)”

[al-Mumtahanah 60:13] 

In another verse Allaah explains that this is so long as they are not taken as friends because of fear or taqiyah (i.e., being friendly with them in order to avoid harm); if that is the case then the one who does that is excused. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

“Let not the believers take the disbelievers as Awliyaa’ (supporters, helpers) instead of the believers, and whoever does that, will never be helped by Allaah in any way, except if you indeed fear a danger from them”

[Aal ‘Imraan 3:28] 

This verse explains all the verses quoted above which forbid taking the kaafirs as friends in general terms. What that refers to is in cases where one has a choice, but in cases of fear and taqiyah it is permissible to make friends with them, as much as is essential to protect oneself against their evil. That is subject to the condition that one’s faith should not be affected by that friendship and the one who is behaves in that manner out of necessity is not one who behaves in that manner out of choice. 

It may be understood from the apparent meaning of these verses that the one who deliberately takes the kuffaar as friends by choice and because he likes them, is one of them. End quote. 

Adwa’ al-Bayaan, 2/98,99 

One of the forms of making friends with the kaafirs which is forbidden is taking them as friends and companions, mixing with them and eating and playing with them. 

In the answer to question no. 10342 we have quoted Shaykh Ibn Baaz as saying: 

Eating with a kaafir is not haraam if it is necessary to do so, or if that serves some shar’i interest. But they should not be taken as friends, so you should not eat with them for no shar’i reason or for no shar’i purpose. You should not sit and chat with them and laugh with them. But if there is a reason to do so, such as eating with a guest, or to invite them to Islam or to guide them to the truth, or for some other shar’i reason, then it is OK. 

The fact that the food of the People of the Book is halaal for us does not mean that we may take them as friends and companions. It does not mean that we may eat and drink with them for no reason and for no shar’i purpose. 

Shaykh Muhammad al-Saalih al-‘Uthaymeen (may Allaah have mercy on him) was asked about the ruling on mixing with the kuffaar and treating them kindly hoping that they will become Muslim. He replied: 

Undoubtedly the Muslim is obliged to hate the enemies of Allaah and to disavow them, because this is the way of the Messengers and their followers. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

“Indeed there has been an excellent example for you in Ibraaheem (Abraham) and those with him, when they said to their people: ‘Verily, we are free from you and whatever you worship besides Allaah, we have rejected you, and there has started between us and you, hostility and hatred for ever until you believe in Allaah Alone’”

[al-Mumtahanah 60:4] 

“You (O Muhammad) will not find any people who believe in Allaah and the Last Day, making friendship with those who oppose Allaah and His Messenger (Muhammad), even though they were their fathers or their sons or their brothers or their kindred (people). For such He has written Faith in their hearts, and strengthened them with Rooh (proofs, light and true guidance) from Himself”

[al-Mujaadilah 58:22] 

Based on this, it is not permissible for a Muslim to feel any love in his heart towards the enemies of Allaah who are in fact his enemies too. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

“O you who believe! Take not My enemies and your enemies (i.e. disbelievers and polytheists) as friends, showing affection towards them, while they have disbelieved in what has come to you of the truth”

[al-Mumtahanah 60:1] 

But if a Muslim treats them with kindness and gentleness in the hope that they will become Muslim and will believe, there is nothing wrong with that, because it comes under the heading of opening their hearts to Islam. But if he despairs of them becoming Muslim, then he should treat them accordingly. This is something that is discussed in detail by the scholars, especially in the book Ahkaam Ahl al-Dhimmah by Ibn al-Qayyim (may Allaah have mercy on him). 

Majmoo’ Fataawa al-Shaykh Ibn ‘Uthaymeen, 3, question no. 389. 

Secondly: 

With regard to what this person says about not mixing with sinful Muslims for fear that he may be tempted by their sins, but the kufr of the kuffaar does not tempt him, the answer to that is: 

As for not mixing with Muslims who commit sin, he is doing well thereby, if he is not able to advise them and forbid them to do evil, and he fears that he may fall into the same sins and think it is something good. 

With regard to mixing with the kuffaar, the reason why mixing with the kuffaar is not allowed is not only the fear that one may fall into kufr, rather the main reason for this ruling is their enmity towards Allaah and His Messenger and the believers. Allaah has indicated this reason in the verse where He says (interpretation of the meaning): 

“O you who believe! Take not My enemies and your enemies (i.e. disbelievers and polytheists) as friends, showing affection towards them, while they have disbelieved in what has come to you of the truth (i.e. Islamic Monotheism, this Qur’aan, and Muhammad), and have driven out the Messenger (Muhammad) and yourselves (from your homeland) because you believe in Allaah your Lord”

[al-Mumtahanah 60:1] 

So how can it be appropriate for a Muslim to keep company with the enemy of Allaah and his enemy, and make friends with him? 

How can he be certain that he will not start to think of their ways as good? Many Muslims have fallen into kufr and heresy and have apostatized from Islam because of keeping company with the kuffaar and living in their countries. Some of them have become Jews and some have become Christians, and some have embraced atheistic philosophies. 

We ask Allaah to make us steadfast in following His religion. 

See also the answer to question no. 2179, which explains the important principle of the prohibition on taking the kuffaar as close friends. It also describes many forms of the kinds of friendship that are forbidden. 

In the answer to question no. 43270 you will find the ruling on saying that the morals and manners of the kuffaar are better than those of the Muslims, and there is a quotation from Shaykh Ibn Baaz on the prohibition on saying such a thing. 

In the answer to question no. 26118 and 23325 it is stated that it is forbidden to keep company with the kuffaar and make friends with them. 

And Allaah knows best.

----------


## Princess Of Peace

In jou eerste post probeer je het zo te vertellen dat je wel vrienden mag zijn met christenen/joden, waarop ik een artikel post dat laat zien dat het niet zo is en in je 2e post geef je mijn eerste en 2e post gelijk. beetje apart maar oke. Kan jij me dan vertellen waarom moslims in het westen christenen joden en ongelovigen wel als vriend nemen ook al staat er duidelijk dat het niet mag?

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Lees ze allebei en vertaal het niet direct als ''vrienden''. Lees wat er met de vers wordt bedoeld.. waar het over gaat en onder welke omstandigheden het wel zou mogen en welke niet. Het staat er duidelijk in... Ik kan moeilijk namens miljoenen moslims hier gaan antwoorden, en indien er moslims zijn die hun als beschermer zou nemen tegen de gelovigen zelf dan is dat een duidelijke kufr. En dus niet enkel als vriend omwille van dawah etc etc..

Maar lees het helemaal. 

En jou teksten komen van een Anti Islam site.. Zelf een ongelovige?

----------


## Princess Of Peace

The Quran emphatically states that it is a clear scripture, Alif Lam Ra. A Book _whose verses are set clear_, and then distinguished, from One All-wise, All-aware: S. 11:1A book that fully and clearly explains everything, … Shall I seek a judge other than Allah while it is He Who has sent down unto you the Book (The Qur'an), _explained in detail_… S. 6:114 Hilali-Khan
… And We have sent down on thee the Book _making clear everything_, and as a guidance and a mercy, and as good tidings to those who surrender. S. 16:89 Arberry
A Book whereof the Verses _are explained in detail_; A Qur'an in Arabic for people who know S. 41:3 Hilali-KhanZelfs volgends de best gerespecteerde comentator van de Qur'an Ibn Kathir staat er: 

Allah forbids His believing servants from having Jews and Christians as * friends*, because they are the enemies of Islam and its people, may Allah curse them. Allah then states that they are friends of each other and He gives a warning threat to those who do this

Maargoed als jij Ibn'Kathir onder de bus wilt gooien is dat jou keuze

Some Muslims are embarrassed by verse 5:51 and have gone to elaborate lengths to modify its intent by interpreting the word 'friend' as "guardian" or "protector" - which are just two of several legitimate translations of the Arabic word. According to these apologists, the verse is referring to a Muslim's allegiance to a non-Muslim government (which is not all that comforting either). 

However, the word _awliyaa_ is used in verse 5:51 instead of other words that would be more direct if the meaning were "protector" - such as _hamin_. In fact, the politically correct translations that do use the word "protector" turn right around and use the word "friend" in other places for the same Arabic word - such as in verse 10:62. 

In fact, it is verse 10:62 which proves that the word _ awliyaa_ truly means "friend" in the Quran and not "guardian" because it refers to associates of Allah (translated "friends of Allah"). *If the word meant "guardian" then it would mean that Allah has guardians, which is blasphemy.*

Jou teksten komen van een Anti christen site.. Ik ben een dochter van god.
Ik ben gewoon benieuw naar mensen hun mening over dit vers of mensen op dit forum daadwerkelijk Takkiya plegen of zelfs niet eens wisten van het bestaan van dit vers

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Een dochter van god haha. Oke maar in ieder geval je leest niet t gehele artikel. Maar jij bent degene die hier komt, en begint over een vers die jij zelf niet begrijpt. 

Maar succes verder en doe de groeten aan je vader  :duivels:

----------


## Princess Of Peace

Ik heb het gelezen en beantwoord, En over dat ik het vers niet begrijp, het is niet mijn commentaar maar die van Ibn'Kathir. Maargoed als jij Ibn'Kathir onder de bus wilt gooien is dat jou keuzen nogmaals. Ook al staat er dat de Qur'an in volledige detail is en het vers zo helder is als een glas water.

Nogmaals;

However, the word _awliyaa_ is used in verse 5:51 instead of other words that would be more direct if the meaning were "protector" - such as _hamin_. In fact, the politically correct translations that do use the word "protector" turn right around and use the word "friend" in other places for the same Arabic word - such as in verse 10:62. 

In fact, it is verse 10:62 which proves that the word _ awliyaa_ truly means "friend" in the Quran and not "guardian" because it refers to associates of Allah (translated "friends of Allah"). *If the word meant "guardian" then it would mean that Allah has guardians, which is blasphemy.*

Ik zal de groeten voor je doen

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Neen je kopieert en plakt en leest niet de gehele uitleg. Ik kan wel bezig blijven met kopieren maar dat heeft geen nut.

En buiten dat jij als ongelovige hebt niet hier aan te houden maar wel aan je boek.

Jij hoort je bezig te houden met verzen zoals 

Rape In The Bible



Rape is one of the most heinous crimes imaginable. Yet few people know that the Bible often condones and even approves of rape. How anyone can get their moral guidance from a book that allows rape escapes me. Perhaps they have been lied to about the Bible and carefully detoured around all the nasty stuff in the Bible.



So grab your Bibles and follow along as I show you all the nasty rapes that your priests and preachers don't want to tell you about. Note that in many places in the Bible there are references to "taking a wife". Don't be fooled into thinking that these were voluntary marriages. This first quote clearly shows that murder and force were used to "take" these wives. 



1) Murder, rape, and pillage at Jabesh-gilead (Judges 21:10-24 NLT)



So they sent twelve thousand warriors to Jabesh-gilead with orders to kill everyone there, including women and children. "This is what you are to do," they said. "Completely destroy all the males and every woman who is not a virgin." Among the residents of Jabesh-gilead they found four hundred young virgins who had never slept with a man, and they brought them to the camp at Shiloh in the land of Canaan.



The Israelite assembly sent a peace delegation to the little remnant of Benjamin who were living at the rock of Rimmon. Then the men of Benjamin returned to their homes, and the four hundred women of Jabesh-gilead who were spared were given to them as wives. But there were not enough women for all of them. The people felt sorry for Benjamin because the LORD had left this gap in the tribes of Israel. So the Israelite leaders asked, "How can we find wives for the few who remain, since all the women of the tribe of Benjamin are dead? There must be heirs for the survivors so that an entire tribe of Israel will not be lost forever. But we cannot give them our own daughters in marriage because we have sworn with a solemn oath that anyone who does this will fall under God's curse."



Then they thought of the annual festival of the LORD held in Shiloh, between Lebonah and Bethel, along the east side of the road that goes from Bethel to Shechem. They told the men of Benjamin who still needed wives, "Go and hide in the vineyards. When the women of Shiloh come out for their dances, rush out from the vineyards, and each of you can take one of them home to be your wife! And when their fathers and brothers come to us in protest, we will tell them, 'Please be understanding. Let them have your daughters, for we didn't find enough wives for them when we destroyed Jabesh-gilead. And you are not guilty of breaking the vow since you did not give your daughters in marriage to them.'" So the men of Benjamin did as they were told. They kidnapped the women who took part in the celebration and carried them off to the land of their own inheritance. Then they rebuilt their towns and lived in them. So the assembly of Israel departed by tribes and families, and they returned to their own homes.



Obviously these women were repeatedly raped. These sick bastards killed and raped an entire town and then wanted more virgins, so they hid beside the road to kidnap and rape some more. How can anyone see this as anything but evil?



2) Murder, rape and pillage of the Midianites (Numbers 31:7-18 NLT)



They attacked Midian just as the LORD had commanded Moses, and they killed all the men. All five of the Midianite kings – Evi, Rekem, Zur, Hur, and Reba – died in the battle. They also killed Balaam son of Beor with the sword. Then the Israelite army captured the Midianite women and children and seized their cattle and flocks and all their wealth as plunder. They burned all the towns and villages where the Midianites had lived. After they had gathered the plunder and captives, both people and animals, they brought them all to Moses and Eleazar the priest, and to the whole community of Israel, which was camped on the plains of Moab beside the Jordan River, across from Jericho.



Moses, Eleazar the priest, and all the leaders of the people went to meet them outside the camp. But Moses was furious with all the military commanders who had returned from the battle. "Why have you let all the women live?" he demanded. "These are the very ones who followed Balaam's advice and caused the people of Israel to rebel against the LORD at Mount Peor. They are the ones who caused the plague to strike the LORD's people. Now kill all the boys and all the women who have slept with a man. Only the young girls who are virgins may live; you may keep them for yourselves.



Clearly Moses and God approves of rape of virgins.



3) More Murder Rape and Pillage (Deuteronomy 20:10-14)



As you approach a town to attack it, first offer its people terms for peace. If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor. But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town. When the LORD your God hands it over to you, kill every man in the town. But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the spoils of your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.



What kind of God approves of murder, rape, and slavery?



4) Laws of Rape (Deuteronomy 22:28-29 NLT)



If a man is caught in the act of raping a young woman who is not engaged, he must pay fifty pieces of silver to her father. Then he must marry the young woman because he violated her, and he will never be allowed to divorce her.



What kind of lunatic would make a rape victim marry her attacker? Answer: God.



5) Death to the Rape Victim (Deuteronomy 22:23-24 NAB)



If within the city a man comes upon a maiden who is betrothed, and has relations with her, you shall bring them both out of the gate of the city and there stone them to death: the girl because she did not cry out for help though she was in the city, and the man because he violated his neighbors wife.



It is clear that God doesn't give a damn about the rape victim. He is only concerned about the violation of another mans "property".



6) David's Punishment - Polygamy, Rape, Baby Killing, and God's "Forgiveness" (2 Samuel 12:11-14 NAB)



Thus says the Lord: 'I will bring evil upon you out of your own house. I will take your wives [plural] while you live to see it, and will give them to your neighbor. He shall lie with your wives in broad daylight. You have done this deed in secret, but I will bring it about in the presence of all Israel, and with the sun looking down.'

Then David said to Nathan, "I have sinned against the Lord." Nathan answered David: "The Lord on his part has forgiven your sin: you shall not die. But since you have utterly spurned the Lord by this deed, the child born to you must surely die." [The child dies seven days later.]



This has got to be one of the sickest quotes of the Bible. God himself brings the completely innocent rape victims to the rapist. What kind of pathetic loser would do something so evil? And then he kills a child! This is sick, really sick!



7) Rape of Female Captives (Deuteronomy 21:10-14 NAB)



"When you go out to war against your enemies and the LORD, your God, delivers them into your hand, so that you take captives, if you see a comely woman among the captives and become so enamored of her that you wish to have her as wife, you may take her home to your house. But before she may live there, she must shave her head and pare her nails and lay aside her captive's garb. After she has mourned her father and mother for a full month, you may have relations with her, and you shall be her husband and she shall be your wife. However, if later on you lose your liking for her, you shall give her her freedom, if she wishes it; but you shall not sell her or enslave her, since she was married to you under compulsion."


Once again God approves of forcible rape.



8) Rape and the Spoils of War (Judges 5:30 NAB)



They must be dividing the spoils they took: there must be a damsel or two for each man, Spoils of dyed cloth as Sisera's spoil, an ornate shawl or two for me in the spoil. (Judges 5:30 NAB)



9) Sex Slaves (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)



When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will not be freed at the end of six years as the men are. If she does not please the man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again. But he is not allowed to sell her to foreigners, since he is the one who broke the contract with her. And if the slave girl's owner arranges for her to marry his son, he may no longer treat her as a slave girl, but he must treat her as his daughter. If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife. If he fails in any of these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment. (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)



10) God Assists Rape and Plunder (Zechariah 14:1-2 NAB)



Lo, a day shall come for the Lord when the spoils shall be divided in your midst. And I will gather all the nations against Jerusalem for battle: the city shall be taken, houses plundered, women ravished; half of the city shall go into exile, but the rest of the people shall not be removed from the city. (Zechariah 14:1-2 NAB)

----------


## AgressieveTurk

1) Capital Punishment Crimes:



Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests

Anyone arrogant enough to reject the verdict of the judge or of the priest who represents the LORD your God must be put to death. Such evil must be purged from Israel. (Deuteronomy 17:12 NLT)



Kill Witches

You should not let a sorceress live. (Exodus 22:17 NAB)



Kill Homosexuals
"If a man lies with a male as with a women, both of them shall be put to death for their abominable deed; they have forfeited their lives." (Leviticus 20:13 NAB)



Kill Fortunetellers

A man or a woman who acts as a medium or fortuneteller shall be put to death by stoning; they have no one but themselves to blame for their death. (Leviticus 20:27 NAB)



Death for Hitting Dad

Whoever strikes his father or mother shall be put to death. (Exodus 21:15 NAB)



Death for Cursing Parents

1) If one curses his father or mother, his lamp will go out at the coming of darkness. (Proverbs 20:20 NAB)

2) All who curse their father or mother must be put to death. They are guilty of a capital offense. (Leviticus 20:9 NLT)



Death for Adultery

If a man commits adultery with another man's wife, both the man and the woman must be put to death. (Leviticus 20:10 NLT)



Death for Fornication

A priest's daughter who loses her honor by committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, shall be burned to death. (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)



Death to Followers of Other Religions

Whoever sacrifices to any god, except the Lord alone, shall be doomed. (Exodus 22:19 NAB)



Kill Nonbelievers

They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman. (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)



Kill False Prophets

If a man still prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall say to him, "You shall not live, because you have spoken a lie in the name of the Lord." When he prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall thrust him through. (Zechariah 13:3 NAB)



Kill the Entire Town if One Person Worships Another God

Suppose you hear in one of the towns the LORD your God is giving you that some worthless rabble among you have led their fellow citizens astray by encouraging them to worship foreign gods. In such cases, you must examine the facts carefully. If you find it is true and can prove that such a detestable act has occurred among you, you must attack that town and completely destroy all its inhabitants, as well as all the livestock. Then you must pile all the plunder in the middle of the street and burn it. Put the entire town to the torch as a burnt offering to the LORD your God. That town must remain a ruin forever; it may never be rebuilt. Keep none of the plunder that has been set apart for destruction. Then the LORD will turn from his fierce anger and be merciful to you. He will have compassion on you and make you a great nation, just as he solemnly promised your ancestors. "The LORD your God will be merciful only if you obey him and keep all the commands I am giving you today, doing what is pleasing to him." (Deuteronomy 13:13-19 NLT)



Kill Women Who Are Not Virgins On Their Wedding Night

But if this charge is true (that she wasn't a virgin on her wedding night), and evidence of the girls virginity is not found, they shall bring the girl to the entrance of her fathers house and there her townsman shall stone her to death, because she committed a crime against Israel by her unchasteness in her father's house. Thus shall you purge the evil from your midst. (Deuteronomy 22:20-21 NAB)



Kill Followers of Other Religions.

1) If your own full brother, or your son or daughter, or your beloved wife, or you intimate friend, entices you secretly to serve other gods, whom you and your fathers have not known, gods of any other nations, near at hand or far away, from one end of the earth to the other: do not yield to him or listen to him, nor look with pity upon him, to spare or shield him, but kill him. Your hand shall be the first raised to slay him; the rest of the people shall join in with you. You shall stone him to death, because he sought to lead you astray from the Lord, your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, that place of slavery. And all Israel, hearing of this, shall fear and never do such evil as this in your midst. (Deuteronomy 13:7-12 NAB)



2) Suppose a man or woman among you, in one of your towns that the LORD your God is giving you, has done evil in the sight of the LORD your God and has violated the covenant by serving other gods or by worshiping the sun, the moon, or any of the forces of heaven, which I have strictly forbidden. When you hear about it, investigate the matter thoroughly. If it is true that this detestable thing has been done in Israel, then that man or woman must be taken to the gates of the town and stoned to death. (Deuteronomy 17:2-5 NLT)



Death for Blasphemy

One day a man who had an Israelite mother and an Egyptian father got into a fight with one of the Israelite men. During the fight, this son of an Israelite woman blasphemed the LORD's name. So the man was brought to Moses for judgment. His mother's name was Shelomith. She was the daughter of Dibri of the tribe of Dan. They put the man in custody until the LORD's will in the matter should become clear. Then the LORD said to Moses, "Take the blasphemer outside the camp, and tell all those who heard him to lay their hands on his head. Then let the entire community stone him to death. Say to the people of Israel: Those who blaspheme God will suffer the consequences of their guilt and be punished. Anyone who blasphemes the LORD's name must be stoned to death by the whole community of Israel. Any Israelite or foreigner among you who blasphemes the LORD's name will surely die. (Leviticus 24:10-16 NLT)



Kill False Prophets

1) Suppose there are prophets among you, or those who have dreams about the future, and they promise you signs or miracles, and the predicted signs or miracles take place. If the prophets then say, 'Come, let us worship the gods of foreign nations,' do not listen to them. The LORD your God is testing you to see if you love him with all your heart and soul. Serve only the LORD your God and fear him alone. Obey his commands, listen to his voice, and cling to him. The false prophets or dreamers who try to lead you astray must be put to death, for they encourage rebellion against the LORD your God, who brought you out of slavery in the land of Egypt. Since they try to keep you from following the LORD your God, you must execute them to remove the evil from among you. (Deuteronomy 13:1-5 NLT)



2) But any prophet who claims to give a message from another god or who falsely claims to speak for me must die.' You may wonder, 'How will we know whether the prophecy is from the LORD or not?' If the prophet predicts something in the LORD's name and it does not happen, the LORD did not give the message. That prophet has spoken on his own and need not be feared. (Deuteronomy 18:20-22 NLT)



Infidels and Gays Should Die

So God let them go ahead and do whatever shameful things their hearts desired. As a result, they did vile and degrading things with each other's bodies. Instead of believing what they knew was the truth about God, they deliberately chose to believe lies. So they worshiped the things God made but not the Creator himself, who is to be praised forever. Amen. That is why God abandoned them to their shameful desires. Even the women turned against the natural way to have sex and instead indulged in sex with each other. And the men, instead of having normal sexual relationships with women, burned with lust for each other. Men did shameful things with other men and, as a result, suffered within themselves the penalty they so richly deserved. When they refused to acknowledge God, he abandoned them to their evil minds and let them do things that should never be done. Their lives became full of every kind of wickedness, sin, greed, hate, envy, murder, fighting, deception, malicious behavior, and gossip. They are backstabbers, haters of God, insolent, proud, and boastful. They are forever inventing new ways of sinning and are disobedient to their parents. They refuse to understand, break their promises, and are heartless and unforgiving. They are fully aware of God's death penalty for those who do these things, yet they go right ahead and do them anyway. And, worse yet, they encourage others to do them, too. (Romans 1:24-32 NLT)



Kill Anyone who Approaches the Tabernacle

For the LORD had said to Moses, 'Exempt the tribe of Levi from the census; do not include them when you count the rest of the Israelites. You must put the Levites in charge of the Tabernacle of the Covenant, along with its furnishings and equipment. They must carry the Tabernacle and its equipment as you travel, and they must care for it and camp around it. Whenever the Tabernacle is moved, the Levites will take it down and set it up again. Anyone else who goes too near the Tabernacle will be executed.' (Numbers 1:48-51 NLT)



Kill People for Working on the Sabbath

The LORD then gave these further instructions to Moses: 'Tell the people of Israel to keep my Sabbath day, for the Sabbath is a sign of the covenant between me and you forever. It helps you to remember that I am the LORD, who makes you holy. Yes, keep the Sabbath day, for it is holy. Anyone who desecrates it must die; anyone who works on that day will be cut off from the community. Work six days only, but the seventh day must be a day of total rest. I repeat: Because the LORD considers it a holy day, anyone who works on the Sabbath must be put to death.' (Exodus 31:12-15 NLT)





2) God's Murders for Stupid Reasons:



Kill Brats

From there Elisha went up to Bethel. While he was on his way, some small boys came out of the city and jeered at him. "Go up baldhead," they shouted, "go up baldhead!" The prophet turned and saw them, and he cursed them in the name of the Lord. Then two shebears came out of the woods and tore forty two of the children to pieces. (2 Kings 2:23-24 NAB)



God Kills the Curious 

And he smote of the men of Beth-shemesh, because they had looked into the ark of Jehovah, he smote of the people seventy men, `and' fifty thousand men; and the people mourned, because Jehovah had smitten the people with a great slaughter. And the men of Beth-shemesh said, Who is able to stand before Jehovah, this holy God? and to whom shall he go up from us? (1Samuel 6:19-20 ASV)



Killed by a Lion

Meanwhile, the LORD instructed one of the group of prophets to say to another man, "Strike me!" But the man refused to strike the prophet. Then the prophet told him, "Because you have not obeyed the voice of the LORD, a lion will kill you as soon as you leave me." And sure enough, when he had gone, a lion attacked and killed him. (1 Kings 20:35-36 NLT)



Killing the Good Samaritan

The ark of God was placed on a new cart and taken away from the house of Abinadab on the hill. Uzzah and Ahio, sons of Abinadab guided the cart, with Ahio walking before it, while David and all the Israelites made merry before the Lord with all their strength, with singing and with citharas, harps, tambourines, sistrums, and cymbals.

When they came to the threshing floor of Nodan, Uzzah reached out his hand to the ark of God to steady it, for the oxen were making it tip. But the Lord was angry with Uzzah; God struck him on that spot, and he died there before God. (2 Samuel 6:3-7 NAB)

----------


## AgressieveTurk

3) Murdering Children



Kill Sons of Sinners

Make ready to slaughter his sons for the guilt of their fathers; Lest they rise and posses the earth, and fill the breadth of the world with tyrants. (Isaiah 14:21 NAB)



God Will Kill Children

The glory of Israel will fly away like a bird, for your children will die at birth or perish in the womb or never even be conceived. Even if your children do survive to grow up, I will take them from you. It will be a terrible day when I turn away and leave you alone. I have watched Israel become as beautiful and pleasant as Tyre. But now Israel will bring out her children to be slaughtered." O LORD, what should I request for your people? I will ask for wombs that don't give birth and breasts that give no milk. The LORD says, "All their wickedness began at Gilgal; there I began to hate them. I will drive them from my land because of their evil actions. I will love them no more because all their leaders are rebels. The people of Israel are stricken. Their roots are dried up; they will bear no more fruit. And if they give birth, I will slaughter their beloved children." (Hosea 9:11-16 NLT)



Kill Men, Women, and Children

"Then I heard the LORD say to the other men, "Follow him through the city and kill everyone whose forehead is not marked. Show no mercy; have no pity! Kill them all – old and young, girls and women and little children. But do not touch anyone with the mark. Begin your task right here at the Temple." So they began by killing the seventy leaders. "Defile the Temple!" the LORD commanded. "Fill its courtyards with the bodies of those you kill! Go!" So they went throughout the city and did as they were told." (Ezekiel 9:5-7 NLT)



God Kills all the First Born of Egypt

And at midnight the LORD killed all the firstborn sons in the land of Egypt, from the firstborn son of Pharaoh, who sat on the throne, to the firstborn son of the captive in the dungeon. Even the firstborn of their livestock were killed. Pharaoh and his officials and all the people of Egypt woke up during the night, and loud wailing was heard throughout the land of Egypt. There was not a single house where someone had not died. (Exodus 12:29-30 NLT)



Kill Old Men and Young Women

"You are my battle-ax and sword," says the LORD. "With you I will shatter nations and destroy many kingdoms. With you I will shatter armies, destroying the horse and rider, the chariot and charioteer. With you I will shatter men and women, old people and children, young men and maidens. With you I will shatter shepherds and flocks, farmers and oxen, captains and rulers. "As you watch, I will repay Babylon and the people of Babylonia for all the wrong they have done to my people in Jerusalem," says the LORD. "Look, O mighty mountain, destroyer of the earth! I am your enemy," says the LORD. "I will raise my fist against you, to roll you down from the heights. When I am finished, you will be nothing but a heap of rubble. You will be desolate forever. Even your stones will never again be used for building. You will be completely wiped out," says the LORD. (Jeremiah 51:20-26)

(Note that after God promises the Israelites a victory against Babylon, the Israelites actually get their butts kicked by them in the next chapter. So much for an all-knowing and all-powerful God.)



God Will Kill the Children of Sinners

If even then you remain hostile toward me and refuse to obey, I will inflict you with seven more disasters for your sins. I will release wild animals that will kill your children and destroy your cattle, so your numbers will dwindle and your roads will be deserted. (Leviticus 26:21-22 NLT)



More Rape and Baby Killing

Anyone who is captured will be run through with a sword. Their little children will be dashed to death right before their eyes. Their homes will be sacked and their wives raped by the attacking hordes. For I will stir up the Medes against Babylon, and no amount of silver or gold will buy them off. The attacking armies will shoot down the young people with arrows. They will have no mercy on helpless babies and will show no compassion for the children. (Isaiah 13:15-18 NLT)





4) Miscellaneous Murders



More of Samson's Murders

(The Lord saves Sampson from standing trial for 30 murders and arson by allowing him to kill 1000 more men.) When he reached Lehi, and the Philistines came shouting to meet him, the spirit of the Lord came upon him: the ropes around his arms become as flax that is consumed by fire and the bonds melted away from his hands. Near him was the fresh jawbone of an ass; he reached out, grasped it, and with it killed a thousand men. (Judges 15:14-15 NAB)



Peter Kills Two People

There was also a man named Ananias who, with his wife, Sapphira, sold some property. He brought part of the money to the apostles, but he claimed it was the full amount. His wife had agreed to this deception. Then Peter said, "Ananias, why has Satan filled your heart? You lied to the Holy Spirit, and you kept some of the money for yourself. The property was yours to sell or not sell, as you wished. And after selling it, the money was yours to give away. How could you do a thing like this? You weren't lying to us but to God." As soon as Ananias heard these words, he fell to the floor and died. Everyone who heard about it was terrified. Then some young men wrapped him in a sheet and took him out and buried him. About three hours later his wife came in, not knowing what had happened. Peter asked her, "Was this the price you and your husband received for your land?" "Yes," she replied, "that was the price." And Peter said, "How could the two of you even think of doing a thing like this – conspiring together to test the Spirit of the Lord? Just outside that door are the young men who buried your husband, and they will carry you out, too." Instantly, she fell to the floor and died. When the young men came in and saw that she was dead, they carried her out and buried her beside her husband. Great fear gripped the entire church and all others who heard what had happened. (Acts 5:1-11 NLT)



Mass Murder

This is what the Lord of hosts has to say: 'I will punish what Amalek did to Israel when he barred his way as he was coming up from Egypt. Go, now, attack Amalek, and deal with him and all that he has under the ban. Do not spare him, but kill men and women, children and infants, oxen and sheep, camels and asses.' (1 Samuel 15:2-3 NAB)



You Have to Kill

Cursed be he who does the Lords work remissly, cursed he who holds back his sword from blood. (Jeremiah 48:10 NAB)



The Danites Kill the Next Town

But the territory of the Danites was too small for them; so the Danites marched up and attacked Leshem, which they captured and put to the sword. Once they had taken possession of Lesham, they renamed the settlement after their ancestor Dan. (Joshua 19:47 NAB)



God Kills Some More

Then the LORD said to me, "Even if Moses and Samuel stood before me pleading for these people, I wouldn't help them. Away with them! Get them out of my sight! And if they say to you, 'But where can we go?' tell them, 'This is what the LORD says: Those who are destined for death, to death; those who are destined for war, to war; those who are destined for famine, to famine; those who are destined for captivity, to captivity.' "I will send four kinds of destroyers against them," says the LORD. "I will send the sword to kill, the dogs to drag away, the vultures to devour, and the wild animals to finish up what is left. Because of the wicked things Manasseh son of Hezekiah, king of Judah, did in Jerusalem, I will make my people an object of horror to all the kingdoms of the earth." (Jeremiah 15:1-4 NLT)



God Promises More Killing 

I will make Mount Seir utterly desolate, killing off all who try to escape and any who return. I will fill your mountains with the dead. Your hills, your valleys, and your streams will be filled with people slaughtered by the sword. I will make you desolate forever. Your cities will never be rebuilt. Then you will know that I am the LORD. (Ezekiel 35:7-9 NLT)

----------


## AgressieveTurk

The Angel of Death

My angel will go before you and bring you to the Amorites, Hittites, Perizzites, Canaanites, Hivites, and Jebusites; and I will wipe them out. (Exodus 23:23 NAB)



Destruction of Ai

Then the LORD said to Joshua, "Do not be afraid or discouraged. Take the entire army and attack Ai, for I have given to you the king of Ai, his people, his city, and his land. You will destroy them as you destroyed Jericho and its king. But this time you may keep the captured goods and the cattle for yourselves. Set an ambush behind the city." So Joshua and the army of Israel set out to attack Ai. Joshua chose thirty thousand fighting men and sent them out at night with these orders: "Hide in ambush close behind the city and be ready for action. When our main army attacks, the men of Ai will come out to fight as they did before, and we will run away from them. We will let them chase us until they have all left the city. For they will say, 'The Israelites are running away from us as they did before.' Then you will jump up from your ambush and take possession of the city, for the LORD your God will give it to you. Set the city on fire, as the LORD has commanded. You have your orders." So they left that night and lay in ambush between Bethel and the west side of Ai. But Joshua remained among the people in the camp that night. 

Early the next morning Joshua roused his men and started toward Ai, accompanied by the leaders of Israel. They camped on the north side of Ai, with a valley between them and the city. That night Joshua sent five thousand men to lie in ambush between Bethel and Ai, on the west side of the city. So they stationed the main army north of the city and the ambush west of the city. Joshua himself spent that night in the valley. When the king of Ai saw the Israelites across the valley, he and all his army hurriedly went out early the next morning and attacked the Israelites at a place overlooking the Jordan Valley. But he didn't realize there was an ambush behind the city. Joshua and the Israelite army fled toward the wilderness as though they were badly beaten, and all the men in the city were called out to chase after them. In this way, they were lured away from the city. There was not a man left in Ai or Bethel who did not chase after the Israelites, and the city was left wide open. 

Then the LORD said to Joshua, "Point your spear toward Ai, for I will give you the city." Joshua did as he was commanded. As soon as Joshua gave the signal, the men in ambush jumped up and poured into the city. They quickly captured it and set it on fire. When the men of Ai looked behind them, smoke from the city was filling the sky, and they had nowhere to go. For the Israelites who had fled in the direction of the wilderness now turned on their pursuers. When Joshua and the other Israelites saw that the ambush had succeeded and that smoke was rising from the city, they turned and attacked the men of Ai. Then the Israelites who were inside the city came out and started killing the enemy from the rear. So the men of Ai were caught in a trap, and all of them died. Not a single person survived or escaped. Only the king of Ai was taken alive and brought to Joshua.

When the Israelite army finished killing all the men outside the city, they went back and finished off everyone inside. So the entire population of Ai was wiped out that day – twelve thousand in all. For Joshua kept holding out his spear until everyone who had lived in Ai was completely destroyed. Only the cattle and the treasures of the city were not destroyed, for the Israelites kept these for themselves, as the LORD had commanded Joshua. So Ai became a permanent mound of ruins, desolate to this very day. Joshua hung the king of Ai on a tree and left him there until evening. At sunset the Israelites took down the body and threw it in front of the city gate. They piled a great heap of stones over him that can still be seen today. (Joshua 8:1-29 NLT)



Killing at Jericho

When the people heard the sound of the horns, they shouted as loud as they could. Suddenly, the walls of Jericho collapsed, and the Israelites charged straight into the city from every side and captured it. They completely destroyed everything in it – men and women, young and old, cattle, sheep, donkeys – everything. (Joshua 6:20-21 NLT)



God Kills an Extended Family

"You have done more evil than all who lived before you. You have made other gods and have made me furious with your gold calves. And since you have turned your back on me, I will bring disaster on your dynasty and kill all your sons, slave or free alike. I will burn up your royal dynasty as one burns up trash until it is all gone. I, the LORD, vow that the members of your family who die in the city will be eaten by dogs, and those who die in the field will be eaten by vultures.'" Then Ahijah said to Jeroboam's wife, "Go on home, and when you enter the city, the child will die. All Israel will mourn for him and bury him. He is the only member of your family who will have a proper burial, for this child is the only good thing that the LORD, the God of Israel, sees in the entire family of Jeroboam. And the LORD will raise up a king over Israel who will destroy the family of Jeroboam. This will happen today, even now! Then the LORD will shake Israel like a reed whipped about in a stream. He will uproot the people of Israel from this good land that he gave their ancestors and will scatter them beyond the Euphrates River, for they have angered the LORD by worshiping Asherah poles. He will abandon Israel because Jeroboam sinned and made all of Israel sin along with him." (1 Kings 14:9-16 NLT)



Mass Murder

The men of Israel withdrew through the territory of the Benjaminites, putting to the sword the inhabitants of the city, the livestock, and all they chanced upon. Moreover they destroyed by fire all the cities they came upon. (Judges 20:48 NAB)



The Angel of Death

That night the angel of the Lord went forth and struck down one hundred and eighty five thousand men in the Assyrian camp. Early the next morning, there they were, all the corpuses of the dead. (2 Kings 19:35 NAB)



Kill Your Neighbors

(Moses) stood at the entrance to the camp and shouted, "All of you who are on the LORD's side, come over here and join me." And all the Levites came. He told them, "This is what the LORD, the God of Israel, says: Strap on your swords! Go back and forth from one end of the camp to the other, killing even your brothers, friends, and neighbors." The Levites obeyed Moses, and about three thousand people died that day. Then Moses told the Levites, "Today you have been ordained for the service of the LORD, for you obeyed him even though it meant killing your own sons and brothers. Because of this, he will now give you a great blessing." (Exodus 32:26-29 NLT)



Kill the Family of Sinners

And Joshua said to Achan, My son, give, I pray thee, glory to the LORD God of Israel, and make confession to him; and tell me now what thou hast done, hide it not from me. And Achan answered Joshua, and said, Indeed I have sinned against the LORD God of Israel, and thus and thus have I done. When I saw among the spoils a goodly Babylonish garment, and two hundred shekels of silver, and a wedge of gold of fifty shekels weight, then I coveted them, and took them, and behold, they are hid in the earth in the midst of my tent, and the silver under it." [Note that the sin is not looting, but failing to give the loot to the treasury of the Lord.] "So Joshua sent messengers, and they ran to the tent, and behold, it was hid in his tent, and the silver under it. And they took them from the midst of the tent, and brought them to Joshua, and to all the children of Israel, and laid them out before the LORD. And Joshua, and all Israel with him, took Achan the son of Zerah, and the silver, and the garment, and the wedge of gold, and his sons, and his daughters, and his oxen, and his asses, and his sheep, and his tent, and all that he had: and they brought them to the valley of Achor. And Joshua said, why hast thou troubled us? the LORD shall trouble thee this day. And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. And they raised over him a great heap of stones to this day. So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger: wherefore the name of that place was called the valley of Achor to this day. (Joshua 7:19-26 Webster's Bible)



Kill Followers of Other Religions

While the Israelites were camped at Acacia, some of the men defiled themselves by sleeping with the local Moabite women. These women invited them to attend sacrifices to their gods, and soon the Israelites were feasting with them and worshiping the gods of Moab. Before long Israel was joining in the worship of Baal of Peor, causing the LORD's anger to blaze against his people. The LORD issued the following command to Moses: "Seize all the ringleaders and execute them before the LORD in broad daylight, so his fierce anger will turn away from the people of Israel." So Moses ordered Israel's judges to execute everyone who had joined in worshiping Baal of Peor. Just then one of the Israelite men brought a Midianite woman into the camp, right before the eyes of Moses and all the people, as they were weeping at the entrance of the Tabernacle. When Phinehas son of Eleazar and grandson of Aaron the priest saw this, he jumped up and left the assembly. Then he took a spear and rushed after the man into his tent. Phinehas thrust the spear all the way through the man's body and into the woman's stomach. So the plague against the Israelites was stopped, but not before 24,000 people had died. (Numbers 25:1-9 NLT)



Murder

At the customary time for offering the evening sacrifice, Elijah the prophet walked up to the altar and prayed, "O LORD, God of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, prove today that you are God in Israel and that I am your servant. Prove that I have done all this at your command. O LORD, answer me! Answer me so these people will know that you, O LORD, are God and that you have brought them back to yourself." Immediately the fire of the LORD flashed down from heaven and burned up the young bull, the wood, the stones, and the dust. It even licked up all the water in the ditch! And when the people saw it, they fell on their faces and cried out, "The LORD is God! The LORD is God!" Then Elijah commanded, "Seize all the prophets of Baal. Don't let a single one escape!" So the people seized them all, and Elijah took them down to the Kishon Valley and killed them there. (1 Kings 18:36-40 NLT)



Kill All of Babylon

"Go up, my warriors, against the land of Merathaim and against the people of Pekod. Yes, march against Babylon, the land of rebels, a land that I will judge! Pursue, kill, and completely destroy them, as I have commanded you," says the LORD. "Let the battle cry be heard in the land, a shout of great destruction". (Jeremiah 50:21-22 NLT)



Micah Kills a Whole Town 

Then, with Micah's idols and his priest, the men of Dan came to the town of Laish, whose people were peaceful and secure. They attacked and killed all the people and burned the town to the ground. There was no one to rescue the residents of the town, for they lived a great distance from Sidon and had no allies nearby. This happened in the valley near Beth-rehob.Then the people of the tribe of Dan rebuilt the town and lived there. They renamed the town Dan after their ancestor, Israel's son, but it had originally been called Laish. (Judges 18:27-29 NLT) (Note that God approves of this slaughter in verse 6.)

----------


## Princess Of Peace

Bedankt dat je me gelijk geeft door van onderwerp te veranderen, Ik kan de tijd nemen om het uit te leggen, alles wat jij linkt komt uit het oude testament (voor jezus, vroeger) maar er is een makkelijkere manier om hier mee om te gaan. 

Allah hath revealed unto thee (Muhammad) the Scripture with truth, confirming that which was (revealed) before it, as Allah revealed the Torah and the Gospel. [Qur'an 3:3]

So if you are in doubt, [O Muhammad], about that which We have revealed to you, then ask those who have been reading the Scripture before you. The truth has certainly come to you from your Lord, so never be among the doubters. [Qur'an 10:94]

Hier ziet ernaar uit dat jij problemen hebt met Allah's woord?

Oja voordat je zegt dat de bijbel corrupt is, wat ik natuurlijk verwacht;

And the word of your Lord has been fulfilled in truth and in justice. None can alter His words, and He is the Hearing, the Knowing. [Qur'an 6:115]

Volledige uitleg hier:

answering-islam.org/authors/shamoun/rebuttals/zawadi/gods_words_unchangable. html

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Met alle respect, jij verward alle verzen door elkaar. Indien ik ervan overtuigd was dat je oprecht bent in het tonen van interesse dan zou ik graag hier je alles willen uitleggen. Maar jij kent en weet beter dan wat je stuurt. Dus nogmaals hou je beter bezig met je eigen boek ipv andere boeken.

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Jesus Lied About Prayer



Jesus is quoted many times in the Bible saying that a believer can ask for anything through prayer and receive it. He even goes so far as to say that mountains and trees can be thrown into the sea simply by praying for it. This is clearly a lie, and can be proven to be a lie by any believer. Simply pray for me to be converted to Christianity right away. Or better yet ask God to move the mountains behind my house. He could make a lot of converts that way. If I’m converted today, I’ll post a public apology on my web site and devote my life to kissing God’s ass. If I’m not converted it would only be fair for you to apologize and devote your life to kissing my butt.



Here are the quotes from Jesus that proves that he lied:



1) And Jesus answered and said to them, "Truly I say to you, if you have faith and do not doubt, you will not only do what was done to the fig tree, but even if you say to this mountain, `Be taken up and cast into the sea,' it will happen. "And all things you ask in prayer, believing, you will receive." (Matthew 21:21-22 NAS)



2) Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and the one who seeks, finds; and to the one who knocks, the door will be opened. (Matthew 7:7-8 NAB)



3) Again I say to you, that if two of you agree on earth about anything that they may ask, it shall be done for them by My Father who is in heaven. For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst. (Matthew 18:19-20 NAS)



4) Amen, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, 'Be lifted up and thrown into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart but believes that what he says will happen, it shall be done for him. Therefore I tell you, all that you ask for in prayer, believe that you will receive it and it shall be yours. (Mark 11:24-25 NAB)



5) And I tell you, ask and you will receive; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and the one who seeks, finds; and to the one who knocks, the door will be opened. (Luke 11:9-13 NAB)



6) And whatever you ask in my name, I will do, so that the Father may be glorified in the Son. If you ask anything of me in my name, I will do it. (John 14:13-14 NAB)



7) If you remain in me and my words remain in you, ask for whatever you want and it will be done for you. (John 15:7 NAB)



8) It was not you who chose me, but I who chose you and appointed you to go and bear fruit that will remain, so that whatever you ask the Father in my name he may give you. (John 15:16 NAB)



9) On that day you will not question me about anything. Amen, amen, I say to you, whatever you ask the Father in my name he will give you. Until now you have not asked anything in my name; ask and you will receive, so that your joy may be complete. (John 16:23-24 NAB)



A lot of Christians ignore what Jesus actually says in the Bible. They also tend to add things to the actual words to make them say something else. If you honestly and truthfully read these quotes, without adding to them, it is very easy to see that Jesus is not saying that God will think about your prayers. He says God will grant all your prayers. Clearly, God doesn’t grant all prayers and this proves that Jesus was a habitual liar.

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Islam declares that the Bible is corrupt and full of falsehood! What parts of the Bible and Hadiths do Muslims believe are closest to the Truth? and Why?

The sections of this article are:

1- What parts of the Bible do Muslims believe are closest to the Truth?
2- Which Hadiths are really valid?
3- Some evidence proving that the previous "Scriptures" that existed in Arabia were different from Constantine's "Bible".

4- Missionary Traps for Muslims.

- Part 1: Faith and Works.
- In the Bible.

5- What is the best way to convert a Christian to Islam?





1- What parts of the Bible do Muslims believe are closest to the Truth?

First of all, it is important to know that if the "Bibles" of today, with all their versions and differences in the quantity of their "books" and "gospels", were in fact the Original Holy Word of GOD Almighty, then there would be no need for the Noble Quran. But since they are corrupt, then we obviously can't consider them as GOD Almighty's Holy and Divine Words.

There existed many different Bibles during the time of the Roman Emperor, Constantine, which were widely believed in by different Christian sects in the year 312. In other words, during the first 3 centuries of "Christianity" (300 years), many different canons with 100s of books/gospels combined existed! That is a lot of canons, a lot of books/gospels, and a lot of time (300 years) of different Christian religions existed. Also, Constantine's own "unified canon or bible" got lost and only small portions of it were found! So what we have today from "Bible(s)" are not even Constantine's books.

Let us listen to the following AUDIO files from the "Banned from the Bible" documentary film by some popular historians, theologians and books' authors were the spokes people in this film. So, like I mentioned above, the information in the AUDIO files is very reliable, authentic and objective:

1- Constantine's unified "Bible" was permanently lost! Only portions of it were found almost 1/2 century later.

Theologians' voices are:

John Dominic Crossan, Author, Excavating Jesus.
Dr. Marvin Meyer, Author, The Gnostic Bible.

2- Hundreds of conflicting manuscripts existed among early Christians.

Theologians' voices are:

Daniel Smith-Christopher, Ph.D., Hebrew Bible Studies, Loyola Marymount University.
Anthea D. Butler, Ph.D., Global Christianity, Loyala Marymount University.



The different "Canons" of the Bible!

Different and conflicting variations of "gospels" and "books" that are disagreed upon by the Churches today.



The Noble Quran came to confirm Truth that exists in the Manuscripts in the different canons and to filter out Truth from falsehood in them. Allah Almighty never claimed that the bible is fully and 100% Divine. Islam is a witness on the Bible. It filters out the truth from falsehood and corruption in the Bible. The Noble Quran only recognizes the Bible as a HISTORY BOOK with errors and man's alteration in it. Anything that agrees 100% with Islam is valid, and anything else that has even the slightest disagreement with Islam is discarded:

"Those who follow the apostle, the unlettered Prophet, whom they find mentioned in their own (scriptures),- in the law and the Gospel;- for he commands them what is just and forbids them what is evil; he allows them as lawful what is good (and pure) and prohibits them from what is bad (and impure); He releases them from their heavy burdens and from the yokes that are upon them. So it is those who believe in him, honour him, help him, and follow the light which is sent down with him,- it is they who will prosper. (The Noble Quran, 7:157)"

"It is He Who sent down to thee (step by step), in truth, the Book, confirming what went before it; and He sent down the Law (of Moses) and the Gospel (of Jesus) before this, as a guide to mankind, and He sent down the criterion (of judgment be tween right and wrong). (The Noble Quran, 3:3)"

"To thee We sent the Scripture in truth, confirming the scripture that came before it, and guarding it in safety: so judge between them by what God hath revealed, and follow not their vain desires, diverging from the Truth that hath come to thee. To each among you have we prescribed a law and an open way. If God had so willed, He would have made you a single people, but (His plan is) to test you in what He hath given you: so strive as in a race in all virtues. The goal of you all is to God; it is He that will show you the truth of the matters in which ye dispute; (The Noble Quran, 5:48)"

"That which We have revealed to thee of the Book is the Truth,- confirming what was (revealed) before it: for God is assuredly- with respect to His Servants - well acquainted and Fully Observant. (The Noble Quran, 35:31)"

That is why we Muslims believe in only the parts of the Bible that agree with the Noble Quran. The parts that contradict the Noble Quran are not the Truth:

"That they rejected Faith; That they uttered against Mary A grave false charge; That they said (in boast): 'We killed Christ Jesus The son of Mary, The Messenger of Allah.' But they killed him not, Nor crucified him, but so it was made to appear to them, and those who differ therein are full of doubts, with no (certain) knowledge, but only conjecture to follow, for of a surety they killed him not. Nay, Allah raised him up Unto Himself; and Allah Is Exalted in Power, Wise. And there is none of the people of the book (Jews and Christians) But must believe in him (Jesus) Before his death; And on the Day of Judgment He (Jesus) will be a witness Against them. (The Noble Quran, 4:156-159)" 

Allah Almighty here declares that Christianity is no more than a man-made conjecture. And conjecture is forbidden in the Glorious Quran.

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Conjecture is forbidden in the Glorious Quran:
"But they have no knowledge therein. They follow nothing but conjecture; and conjecture avails nothing against Truth. (The Noble Quran, 53:28)"

"And there are among them illiterates, who know not the Book, but (see therein their own) desires, and they do nothing but conjecture. (The Noble Quran, 2:78)"

"Wert thou to follow the common run of those on earth, they will lead thee away from the way of God. They follow nothing but conjecture: they do nothing but lie. (The Noble Quran, 6:116)"

"Those who give partners (to God) will say: "If God had wished, we should not have given partners to Him nor would our fathers; nor should we have had any taboos." So did their ancestors argue falsely, until they tasted of Our wrath. Say: "Have ye any (certain) knowledge? If so, produce it before us. Ye follow nothing but conjecture: ye do nothing but lie." (The Noble Quran, 6:148)"

"And they say: "What is there but our life in this world? We shall die and we live, and nothing but time can destroy us." But of that they have no knowledge: they merely conjecture: (The Noble Quran, 45:24)"

"These are nothing but names which ye have devised,- ye and your fathers,- for which God has sent down no authority (whatever). They follow nothing but conjecture and what their own souls desire!- Even though there has already come to them Guidance from their Lord! (The Noble Quran, 53:23)"





"Know they not Allah Knoweth what they conceal and what they reveal? And there are among them illiterates, who know not the Book, but (see therein their own) desires, and they do nothing but conjecture. Then woe to those who write the Book with their own hands, and then say: 'This is from Allah,' To traffic with it for a miserable price! Woe to them for what their hands do write, and for the gain they make thereby. (The Noble Quran, 2:77-79)"

"O Apostle! let not those grieve thee, who race each other into unbelief: (whether it be) among those who say "We believe" with their lips but whose hearts have no faith; or it be among the Jews,- men who will listen to any lie,- will listen even to others who have never so much as come to thee. They change the words from their (right) times and places: they say, 'If ye are given this, take it, but if not, beware!' If any one's trial is intended by God, thou hast no authority in the least for him against God. For such - it is not God's will to purify their hearts. For them there is disgrace in this world, and in the Hereafter a heavy punishment. (The Noble Quran, 5:41)"

"But because of their breach of their covenant, We cursed them, and made their hearts grow hard; they change the words from their (right) places and forget a good part of the message that was sent them, nor wilt thou cease to find them- barring a few - ever bent on (new) deceits: but forgive them, and overlook (their misdeeds): for God loveth those who are kind. (The Noble Quran, 5:13)"

"Say: 'O People of the Book (i.e., Jews and Christians)! Come to common terms as between us and you: That we worship none but Allah; that we associate no partners with Him; that we erect not, from among ourselves, Lords and patrons other than Allah.' If then they turn back, say ye: 'Bear witness that we (at least) are Muslims (bowing to Allah's Will).' (The Noble Quran, 3:64)"

Narrated Ubaidullah: "Ibn 'Abbas said, "Why do you ask the people of the scripture about anything while your Book (Quran) which has been revealed to Allah's Apostle is newer and the latest? You read it pure, undistorted and unchanged, and Allah has told you that the people of the scripture (Jews and Christians) changed their scripture and distorted it, and wrote the scripture with their own hands and said, 'It is from Allah,' to sell it for a little gain. Does not the knowledge which has come to you prevent you from asking them about anything? No, by Allah, we have never seen any man from them asking you regarding what has been revealed to you!" (Translation of Sahih Bukhari, Holding Fast to the Qur'an and Sunnah, Volume 9, Book 92, Number 461)"

Please visit Contradictions and Proofs of Historical Corruption in the Bible.

In the "Missionary Traps for Muslims" section below in the article, you will see detailed explanations that will further shed some light upon what parts of the Bible do Muslims believe are closest to the Truth.

Please visit Why did GOD Almighty allow for the Bible to get corrupted?

Did Prophet Muhammad recognize the Bible as an error-free book?

My rebuttal to Sam Shamoun's "Fully Detailed Or Incomplete?" article.

My rebuttal to Sam and Jochen's "Is the Torah like the Qur'an, or is it not?" article.

What is the best way to convert a Christian to Islam?

Obvious mistranslations of the Hebrew Manuscripts. See proofs of alterations and deceptions done by the Jews and Christians to disprove Islam in the Bible.





2- Which Hadiths are really valid?


Before we start, I'd like to bring to your attention the following article:

Problems with many of Al-Tabari's narrations (the first collection of Hadiths) according to Al-Tabari himself!

By the way, the "satanic verses" topic in the link had been further debunked at:

The LIE of the 'satanic verses' fabricated against the Noble Quran! Also, what about satan's temptations to the Bible's Prophets?

Ironically, it was Jesus who 'suffered' from satan according to the Bible itself!


As to which Hadiths are valid, please visit: The Islamic beliefs that I embrace, and the "Islamic" beliefs that I condemn!

Also, please visit: The Hadith Vs. The Gospels, and Part II.





3- Some evidence proving that the previous "Scriptures" that existed in Arabia were different from Constantine's "Bible":

Again, one can easily see the many canons that existed among the early Christians at:

The different "Canons" of the Bible!

Different and conflicting variations of "gospels" and "books" that are disagreed upon by the Churches today.

The fact that Arabia was never part Rome's empire, and the fact that Jews and Christians existed among the Arabs in the city of Medina before and after Islam, and the fact that early Christians had many canons that were conflicting with each others proves the following:

1- It is quite possible and very highly probable that the early Christians who had the Scriptures that agreed with Islam's claims, such as Jesus never got crucified and a Prophet was going to come after Jesus, fled to Arabia due to the fear that the new Trinitarian Emperor, Constantine, would persecute them as the Jews suffered in the past before Jesus' birth from the same Romans.

2- The Scriptures that the Jews and Christians possessed during Prophet Muhammad's days in Medina were not just limited to the Constantine's Bible, especially that the Arabs, like I mentioned, were never under Rome's rulership.

Therefore, those from among the Christians today who claim that Islam "confirms" the Bible's divinity (even though the Bible is notorious in having countless contradictions and historical errors) are miserably wrong. Not only that, but their insistence on using Islam's Noble Quran to somehow demonstrate to the Muslims that their corrupt book does not contain errors only shows and demonstrates their desperate position to win a faulty argument.

In other words, they have to rely on lies and deception, along with awkward logic to prove their corrupt script to answer way any contradiction or historical error that a Muslim might present to them.





4- Missionary Traps for Muslims:

By Macksood Aftab

Managing Editor of The Islamic Herald

The Islamic Herald, April 1996

Part 1: Faith and Works

One of the basic arguments raised by non-Muslims, especially Christians, against Islam concerns the concept of salvation. They say that in Christianity, one is saved by faith, whereas in Islam one must earn their salvation through good deeds. Unfortunately, many Muslims fall into the trap of defending the position imposed on them by these non-Muslims. This then provides the Christians with a basis for their entire Jesus-Father-Crucifixion-Salvation framework. They then go on to argue that salvation is a gift from God that cannot be earned. But if the true Islamic concept is made clear, the Christian has no basis to attack Islam.

Many times, Muslims fail to realize that the Islamic concept of salvation is not based upon good deeds, but is based primarily upon faith. In the dozens of times Allah Almighty talks in the Quran about salvation, he always states, "Those who believe and do good deeds." Belief is always mentioned before deeds or works. When one converts to Islam, one does not do it by doing some good work but rather through realizing and believing that there is but one God and Muhammad is his last messenger. Non-Muslims may perform good works as well, but what sets them apart from Muslims is their lack of iman, or belief. The reason that the good works of the non-believers are worthless in the hereafter is because of their disbelief. Unless a person's iman or aqeedah is not correct, all his good deeds are worthless. One of the more popular hadiths of the Prophet (peace be upon him) states, "All actions are based upon intentions," implying that the purpose, intent, or iman behind your action is what you get rewarded for; the actual action is really a consequence of the belief. 

Another hadith (saying from Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him) states, "A man came to the Prophet (peace be upon him) and asked, 'When will the day of judgment come?' The Prophet (peace be upon him) replied, 'What have you prepared for the judgment day that you are so concerned for it?' He replied, 'I do not have any good deeds in my account, but I do have one thing: I love Allah and His Messenger (peace be upon him).' The Prophet (peace be upon him) then said, 'In that case, do not worry; you will be with those whom you love.'" (Agreed Upon). This saying from Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him also confirms the Islamic position of placing aqeedah (faith) and belief before actions. For example, Allah Almighty says in various parts of the Quran, "The believers you will find praying..." He does not say the people who are praying are believers. It is the belief that brings about the action, but the converse is not always true. Another hadith (saying) of the Prophet (peace be upon him) states, "Unless one loves Allah and Allah's Messenger more than one's own self his iman is not complete."

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Part 2: The Bible

Another misunderstanding Muslims often fall into concerns the Bible. Christian missionaries in almost every discussion of the Quran assert that the Quran asks Muslims to believe in the Bible as a revelation of God. Many Muslims tend to fall into this trap by saying that "we believe in the Bible as revealed book." Once the Muslim accepts this fact, the evangelist can point out that the Bible contradicts the Quran and that since the Bible has precedence over the Quran and since Muslims are required to believe in it, it therefore logically follows that the Bible is right and the Quran is wrong. But the Quran says no such thing.

There is no reference to the Bible in the Quran whatsoever. The Quran mentions the Taurat (Old Testament) and the Injil (New Testament). The Taurat is the book given to prophet Moses. This the equivalent of the Torah/Pentateuch of the Jews and Christians, since much of it was not written by prophet Moses. And the Taurat is definitely not the Old Testament since the OT includes dozens of books attributed to other prophets before Jesus. The Injil is translated as the Gospel revealed to prophet Jesus. This is not the New Testament.

The New Testament is a collection of 4 biographies of Christ, 27 epistles of St. Paul, and other books on the lives and adventures on the followers of Christ. There is no record of a book revealed to Jesus. Perhaps the closest to it are the words of Jesus himself, which constitutes less than 10% of the NT. Therefore to say that Christians changed the Bible is an inaccurate statement, and can cause trouble in a discussion, because the Christian can then ask questions such as: Who changed the Bible? When exactly was it changed? How do you know it was changed if you don't have a copy of the original? The Bible, or at least the New Testament, cannot be an altered copy of the Injil because it is a completely different book. 

In fact, the original Bible or New Testament (the very first one) did not correspond to the Injil, Taurat, or Zabur in the first place. It doesn't matter how unreliably it was transmitted; the Bible does not correspond to the Quranic Injil.

It is not that the Christians have changed the original, but rather they have the wrong book, altogether. The words of Christ are possibly the closest thing to the Injil, but if some of them don't agree with the Noble Quran, then we don't take them. The recently discovered Gospel of Thomas, which is nothing but a list of sayings of Jesus, is even closer to the Islamic concept of Injil. Therefore, it should be kept in mind in discussion with Christians that the Bible has not been changed, but rather the original documents chosen as the word of God were incorrect.

Goethe: 

"If this be Islam, do we not all live in Islam?"

(Writing in the 1770s)

----------


## Princess Of Peace

Man man man, je gaat tegen de woorden van Allah in. Laten we even kijken wat de koran te zeggen heeft;

1. The Quran declares the Bible to be a true revelation of
God and demands faith in the Bible.

Sura 2:40-42,126,136,285; 3:3,71,93; 4:47,136; 5:47-51,
69,71-72; 6:91; 10:37,94; 21:7; 29:45,46; 35:31; 46:11

a. All these above texts presuppose the availability of the
true revelation of God to the people of Muhammad's day.
Sura 3:71,93; 10:94; 21:71
b. A true Muslim is obliged to believe in all the
revelations of God. Sura 2:136; 4:136; 29:46
c. The Quran makes no distinction between God's revelations
Sura 2:136

2. The Quran claims that NO ONE can change the Word of God. 
Sura 6:34; 10:34

BUT,

3. The Bible and the Quran do not agree.

The Bible and the Quran differ widely on fundamental concepts
of faith and practice.

BUT,

4. Since the Bible existed before the Quran the burden of proof
is upon the Muslim to prove that the Bible is incorrect AND
that the Quran is correct.

a. The Bible was completed 500 years before the Quran was
revealed to Muhammad. If someone today wrote a book that
contradicts a historical document written at the time of
an event that took place in 1497 the person who wrote the
 second book would have to be able to prove the older
document was false AND also prove its facts were true.
b. The document written at the time of the event would not
have to prove itself against a latter document. This is
neither logical, rational or true to the principles of
the science of history.
c. Merely proving that the older document was not accurate
also does not by default mean the newer document is true.
It must stand on its own and prove itself.

SO 

WHY DO MUSLIMS BELIEVE THE BIBLE IS CORRUPTED?

5. In 1064, Ibn-Khazem, FIRST charged that the Bible had been
corrupted and the Bible falsified. This charge was to defend
Islam against Christianity because Ibn-Khazem come upon
differences and contradiction between the Bible and the
Quran. Believing, by faith that the Quran was true, the Bible
must then be false. He said, "Since the Quran must be true it
must be the conflicting Gospel texts that are false. But
Muhammad tells us to respect the Gospel. Therefore, the
present text must have been falsified by the Christians after
the time of Muhammad."
His argument was not based on any evidence or historical facts
but only on his personal faith, reasoning and desire to
safeguard the Quran.
This led him to teach that, "The Christians lost the revealed
Gospel except for a few traces which God has left intact as
argument against them."

BUT,

6. Many great MUSLIM teachers DO NOT believe the Bible has been
corrupted and ACCEPT the authenticity of our PRESENT New
Testament texts.

a. Ali al-Tabari (died 855) accepted the Gospel texts
b. Amr al-Ghakhiz (869) " " " "
c. BUKHARI (810-870) " " " "
(he gathered some of the earliest tradition of Islam
quoted the Quran itself to support his belief in the text
of the Bible Sura 3:72,78)
d. Al-Mas'udi (956) " " " "
e. Abu Ali Husain Bin Sina (1037)" " "
f. AL-GHAZZALI (1111) " " " "
(probably the greatest Muslim scholar he lived after Ibn-
Khazem but did not accept his teachings)
g. Ibn-Khaldun (1406) " " " " " " 
(he lived after Ibn-Khazem but did not accept his
teachings but rather believed the earlier Islamic
teachers.)
h. Sir Sayyid Ahmad Khan, founder of the Aligarh College
"In the opinion of us Mohammedans it is not proved that
corruption (tahrif-i-lafzi)...was practiced."
i. Fakhruddin Razi, on the authority of Ibn Abbas, a nephew
of Muhammed, "The Jews and early Christians were
suspected of altering the text of the Taurat and Injil;
but in the opinion of eminent doctors and theologians it
was not practicable thus to corrupt the text, because
those Scriptures were generally known and widely
circulated, having been handed down from generation to
generation." 

SO, 

WHY do YOU believe the Bible text has been corrupted? 
WHY do you believe Ibn-Khazem rather then the witness of the Quran,
the word of Muhammad, and these 10 great Muslim scholars who
all believed the Bible texts to be truthful?


Sources:
Christians Answer Muslims, Gerhard Nehls, 1992
Can We Trust the Bible?, J Wijngaard
Quran, A. Yusuf Ali
Kitab al-Asnam, Ibn al-Kalbi, 1952
Sahih al Bukhari, 6th ed. 1986
The Islamic Christian Controversy, LCA 1996

----------


## AgressieveTurk



----------


## Princess Of Peace

Ah Deedat, was dat ook niet diegene die dacht dat Muhammed in de bijbel stond? Helaas..

youtube. com/watch?v=2P3cw5Lw_w0

Bekijk ze alle 3 maar eventjes.

----------


## Muwahhidah

Walayah has been given the following meanings: guardianship, power of attorney, friendship/allegiance, niyyah, place, time, helping in din and association, full closeness in beliefs and being side by side. (Raqib al-Isfahani, al-Mufradat, 837) Walayah also means to take on a job, to own tasarruf, to be an Amr, riyasah (administration and authority), to take on the duty of help, to support. (Jawhari, as-Sihaah Taj ul-Luga, 6/2528-2530; Firuzabadi, Kamusul-Muhit, 4/404; Isfahani, al-Mufradat, 83) 

It will not be hard to notice that in the Islamic sense walayah carries all of the above meanings all at once. The most important and the most relevant meanings in regards to our issue of walayah are; to own tasarruf, to be an Amr and riyasah (administration and authority). 

The following falls under the meanings of the word wali: Ruler, chief, leader, leader, judge, giving judgement; therefore it is kufr to take or appoint a kafir as wali. 

Regarding this Ibn Qayyim said: If the ruler/leader makes him equivalent to a wali; having a kafir as a ruler/leader will make him a wali. Allah (swt) had concluded that the one who makes the kuffar rulers or leaders is from them (belongs to them). The iman (faith) will only be complete while distant from them. And to take them as walis will contradict this. They can not be taken as walis and they cannot be stayed away from at the same time. To make someone a leader will exalt that person. A kafir is already degraded by his kufr. Also these two contrasts are incompatible with one another forever. Leading and leadership are expressions of friendship and friendship is a type of walayah. This friendship and the enmity felt for the kafir can never be together. (Ibn Qayyim, Ahkamu Ahli Dhimma, 2/414) 

In Islam the kafir does not have walayah over the Muslim. In all domains of life Allah has ended the walayah of the kafir over the Muslim. Allah (swt) has stated: "And never will Allah grant to the Unbelievers a way (to triumph) over the Believers." (an-Nisa 4/141) and: O you who believe! Obey Allah, obey the Messenger and those in authority amongst you (an-Nisa 4/59) and: And obey not the disbelievers and the hypocrites (al-Ahzaab 33/48) Also RasulAllah (saw) stated: Islam is great, there is nothing above it. (Bukhari) 

The Muslim scholars have explained the fact that; the kafir has no right over the Muslim with the following approach, Jassaass stated: This ayah (an-Nisa 4/141) and other similar ayahs show that the kafir in no matter have walayah over the Muslim and that no kafir can have hakimiyyah and management over Muslims in fact, a kafir man who has a little son who is accepted to be Muslim because his mother is Muslim, cannot use the possessions of the child and can not have walayah rights for when the child is getting married. A kafir father has no right of walayah at all over his Muslim child. The issue of walayah is so sensitive that it is not possible for the case of a Muslim be taken to a non Muslim court and while one of the parties is Muslim it is not possible that someone other than a Muslim judges even if it is in favour of a Muslim. (Shafi al-Umm, 11/38; Shirazi, al-Muhazzab, 11/257; Ibn Qudamah, al-Mukni, 1/532; al-Mughni, 10/623; Ibn Qayyim, Zadul-Maad v 3) 

Ibnu'l-Mundhir stated: Everyone who has earned the characteristic of ahl-i ilm all agree that a kafir has no administrative right over the Muslim. (Ahkamu Ahli Dhimmi 2/414) One of the true facts which must not be forgotten about this is that all Muslims are obligated to reject the walayah and judgement of the kuffar while they are living in Daru'l- Harb or in Daru'l-Islam. (Hukuku Islamiyya wa istilahat-i Fıqhiyya Kamus, 8/250) When it comes to general walayah (guardianship) what is meant is the walayah of only Islamic walayah the main hukm regarding this is the following The Believers, men and women, are awliya of one of another... (at-Tawbah 9/71)." (Muntaki Sharh Muwatta) From this ayah we could obtain the following message; the only type of permitted walayah is that of which is between the believers. And the antonym which must be understood is that the prohibited walayah is that of which is between the Muslim and the kuffar. 

Being a Hadana also is a type of walayah and the ulama of Islam state the following: A kafir cannot educate (Hadana/hidane) a Muslim child for two reasons. And the second reason is as Ibn Qayyim in his excellent work, Zadul-Maad states: Allah (swt) made the walayah between Muslims and the kuffar end; and He (swt) made the Muslims walis among themselves. 

Regarding the same topic Jazeri in his al-Fikhu ala'l-Madhahibil-Arbaati stated: According to the Shaafi a kafir has no right over a Muslim. However a kafir has the right to educate (Hadana) only the kafir, a Muslim however has the right to educate over a kafir. And Zuhayli in the Islamic Fiqh Encyclopaedia states: According to the Shaafi and the Hanbali it is an obligation for the Hadana to be Muslim. A kafir does not have the right to educate the Muslim. There is no walayah of the kafir over the Muslim.

Qadı Iyaads explanation regarding this is as such: If the administrator is kafir or changes the shari'ah or performs bid'ah he will loose his walayah and he will not be obeyed. The Muslims must oppose him and if they have the power they must take him from his position and replace him with someone just. If a group of Mumin have the power it will be waajib upon them to remove him from his position. However the person in position of imam performs bid'ah unless it is known that he could be taken down, he shall not be opposed. In a case as such the Muslim will take hijra to another destination and will save his din. (Nawawi, Sharh Sahih Muslim, 12/229) 

The scholars have agreed that administration can not be given to a kafir and if a Muslim administrator performs kufr he will be discharged, his guardianship will be annulled and that he will not be obeyed. (Sharh Sahih Muslim, 12/229; Fathul-Bari, 9/13) Ibn Mas'ud (ra) states: Abu Musa al-Ashari (ra) paid his dept to Umar Ibn al-Khattab. Umar (ra) admiring his detailed and attentive calculation said: Call upon your bookkeeper so he can teach all, how he has done his calculation. Abu Musa said: He does not enter the masjid. Upon this Umar said: Why? Is he junuub? Abu Musa al-Ashari answered: No. He is a Nasara. Umar Ibn al-Khattab came down on him hard and lectured him saying: While Allah as estranged them do not make them close. While Allah has humiliated them do not praise them. After Allah has declared they are not to be trusted do not trust them. (Abu Dawud) 

Someone came to Umar (ra) and said: Among the Hira Nasara there is a young man who knowledgeable and can do calculations. Make him your clerk. Umar (ra) replied: Upon making him my clerk I will have made him my confidant. (Ibn Abi Hatim) In the Tafsir of Qurtubi, Surah Al-i Imran 3/118-120 the narration includes the young man being the best known and that Umar (ra) stated he would not take on any other than a Muslim as a confidant. As a result it is not permitted to take on ahl-dhimmi as clerks. And their outside influence and appointing them as power of attorneys is also prohibited. 

Inheritance and being witness are also accepted as giving walayah. In regards to inheritance the kuffar have no right over the Muslim. Prophet Muhammad (saw) stated: The Muslim can not be in inheritor of the kafir and the kafir can not be the inheritor of the Muslim (Bukhari; Muslim; Tirmidhi) 

In regards to being witnesses there are necessities which must take place (Mawardi, Ahkam as-Sultaniyya) as Allah (swt) stated:  And never will Allah grant to the Unbelievers a way (to triumph) over the Believers. (an-Nisa 4/141) With no doubt being witness is a part of walayah. Just as murtad can not have walayah over the Muslim their witnessing is not accepted either, not even over another murtad or kafir. (Takmilatu'l-Hashiya Raddu'l-Muhtar, 1/539)

The following are verses from the Quran providing evidence to this argument:

Allah (swt) says and follow not the path of those who know not. (al-Baqarah 2/169),

But the evil ones ever inspire their friends to contend with you if ye were to obey them, ye would indeed be Pagans. (al-Anam 6/121),

And obey not the disbelievers and the hypocrites (al-Ahzaab 33/48),

and do not follow the desires of those who have no knowledge. (al-Jathiyah 45/18), 

So obey not the mukadhibin. (al-Qalam 68/, 

And obey not every hallaafin mahin. (al-Qalam 68/10), 

and do not obey from them a sinner nor an ingrate. (al-Insan 76/24),

follow not the whims of those who deny Our revelations, those who believe not in the Hereafter and deem (others) equal with their Lord. (al-Anam 6/150),

"Follow (tabi'u) what has been sent down unto you from your Lord and follow not any awliya besides Him. Little do you remember." (al-Araf 7/3),

Do right and do not follow the way of the mufsidin. (al-Araf 7/142),

so both go straight and do not follow the path of those who know not. (Yunus 10/89),

and obey not him in whose heart We have made heedless of Our Remembrance and who follows his own desires and whose affair has been lost. (al-Kahf 18/28)

----------


## Muwahhidah

Now in significance to the topic it would be relevant to discuss the fact that the kafir, have no right of tahkim on a Muslim. In a conflict if one of the parties is a Muslim, the authoritative court must be the Islamic court. It is not permitted that a non-Islamic court take care of a situation where one of the plaintiffs either the accused or accuser is Muslim. All Muslim scholars have agreed that of one of the parties is Muslim, and the other Dhimmi or Mustamin (someone, which asks for Aman, thus for security, confidence) the Islamic court must concern itself with such case. The court cannot reject this case. If one of the parties in a situation is Muslim, it is not permitted that any other than a Muslim judge takes place; whether the judgment is in favor of the Muslim or not. It is not permitted to bring this case before the court of a non Muslim. Qada (giving hukm) is associated with walayah; and the kafir does not under any circumstance have walayah over the Muslim.

Tahkim and Qada in Regards to Wala

Without valid evidence from the shari'ah some state that it is permissible for the Muslim to go to the courts (muhakama) of the taghout in order to collect what is rightfully theirs through trial. For example they say what am I to do if someone ruined my car? How else am I to collect the damages and make him pay for the damage done to me without going to trial? Many examples could be given as such. These people state this although in many ayahs from the Quran it has been forbidden to accept the taghout and to be muhakama by the taghout and no evidence stating else wise. In addition to this some state that it is acceptable to be judged before the courts in the so-called Islamic countries which are ruled by the shari'ah. For example; divorce court in Jordan, family court in many Arab countries; some of the world states have man-made laws, some of these states have the Islamic shari'ah and some others have man made law which accept the Islamic shari'ah to be used in civil disputes i.e., Islamic civil court tried in Ontario, Canada. Now some state that if a Muslim is residing in one of these countries he is permitted to go to these courts and be judged by the kuffar with the Islamic shari'ah. Regarding this, the Islamic scholars state that one of the necessities and the most important qualification a judge must carry is that he be a Muslim. The reason for this is because Qada (judgement, jurisdiction) is a type of walayah (authority).

A qualification the judge of the Muslim court must carry is that he must be Muslim because judgement/jurisdication is a part of walayah. The one who is not Muslim has no right over the one who is Muslim. Meaning the one who is not Muslim can not rule over the Muslim, he has no right of rule (sultanate) over the Muslim. Allah (swt) states: ...Allah will by no means give the unbelievers a way against the believers. (an-Nisa 4/141)

It is a necessity that the condition of being a Muslim is looked for in a judge. (Fatawa Hindiyya 130; Fatawayi Hindiyya, Tahkim, 470) Islam is a necessity for a Qadi; this is because the kuffar can not have walayah over the Muslim and to give it a possibility is haraam according to the shari'ah. Allah (swt) states: O ye who believe! Obey Allah, and obey the messenger and those of you who are in authority; and if ye have a dispute concerning any matter, refer it to Allah and the messenger if ye are (in truth) believers in Allah and the Last Day. That is better and more seemly in the end. (an-Nisa 4/59) and Follow that which is sent down unto you from your Lord, and follow no protecting friends beside Him. Little do ye recollect! (al-Araf 7/3)

The kuffar have no walayah over the Muslim. (W. Zuhayli, Shafi Fiqh) Allah (swt) states: Allah will not give the disbelievers any way (of success) against the believers. (an-Nisa 4/141) In the juridical system of Islam jurisdiction is ibadaah. (Abu Suud, Marudhat) According to this to judge with the truth (qada bi'l haq), is the strongest and most afdaal ibadaah after having iman for Allah. (Abu'l Ula Mardin) In a conflict if one of the parties is a Muslim, the authoritative court must be the Islamic court. It is not permitted that a non-Islamic court take care of a situation where one of the plaintiffs either the accused or accuser is Muslim. All Muslim scholars have agreed that of one of the parties is Muslim, and the other dhimmi or mustamin (someone, which asks for Aman, thus for security, confidence) the Islamic court must concern itself with such case. The court cannot reject this case. If one of the parties in a situation is Muslim, it is not permitted that any other than a Muslim judge takes place; whether the judgement is in favour of the Muslim or not. It is not permitted to bring this case before the court of a non Muslim. Qada is associated with walayah; and the kafir does not have walayah over the Muslim. (Shaafi, al-Umm, 11/38; Shirazi, al-Muhazzab, 11/257; Ibn Qudamah, al-Mughni, 10/623; Ibn Qayyim, Zadul-Maad v 3)

In the matter of court and trial it is an obligation that a Muslim judge be appointed. In Islam the principle 'the problem of a Muslim is solved by a Muslim' is applied. It is not permitted that a Muslim be judged by a kafir. (Badraddin al-Ayni, al-Binaya fi sharhil Hidayah 8/67; Nizamuddin, Fatawa Hindiyya 3/397) It is not permitted that a Murtad be an arbitrator between Muslims either.

In regards to arbitrators the qualifications needed for a qadi is the same qualifications looked for in the arbitrator. This is because tahkim is a form of qada. (al-Binaya fi sharh il Hidayah 8/66) Qada is one of the largest obligations of a Muslim after the faith in (iman) Allah. (Imam Sarakhsi, al-Mabsut, 16/59)

Only the faithful Muslim can fulfill this obligation. It is an actual fact that the situations between Muslims will be resolved through tahkim and qada. (Imam Qasani, Badayius Sanai fi Tartibi Sharaih). The kuffar does not have walayah over the Muslims. If the judge is kafir this will mean he will have walayah over the Muslim. The first condition for a Qadi is that he must be Muslim. It is absolutely restricted that the kuffar are used for the legal proceedings by and/or over Muslims. (Imam Abu Hanifa) A person who claims to be a Muslim will subject himself only to Haq. He will only surrender himself to the evidence brought from the Quran and Sunnah. A Muslim is the mirror of the Muslim. If those who claim to be Muslim carry any belief, thought, position or act which involves any kufr and/or haraam the other Muslims must provide him with Islamic evidence and warn him. Otherwise they will have complied with such behaviour. A true Muslim will only act and behave with this ideology and responsibility and will do his best to maintain his faith.

Quduri (ra) stated: The one who posseses the right to qada has the right to be witnesses. The reason for this is that both qada and witnessing carries the confirmation of walayah over others. Such that the witness silences the qadis verdict with the testimony he gives. And like this the qadi silancas the rival with the verdict he gives. The person who has the authority to be witness also has the authority to be qadi. Both are from the same matter and both benefit from one another. Regarding this Quduri in his Mukhtasar stated: The walayah of the qadi is not sahih unless all the necessities needed in a witness is attained. al-Atqani states: With no doubt the necessities looked for in a witness such as; to be free, to be smart, to be of age, to be just etc. are stipulated in qada. The reason for this is because qada is a walayah like being a witness the difference between them is that qada is a type of general walayah. For this reason when some necessities are expected in a witness it is the priority that the qadi carry these first." (Tabyin al-Haqaiq Sharh Kanz ad-Daqaiq)

It is mentioned in Mabsut that: If a dhimmi rules amangst the dhimmi this is lawfull. The witnessing of the dhimmi over the dhimmi and not the Muslim is also lawful. It is only as such if the dhimmi do this amonst themselves. They have all accepted this amongst themselves. It is sahih that the Muslim ruler appoints them or even that the dhimmi ruler appoints them. The judging between the dhimmi is as such. However if there is dispute between two Muslims it is not lawful that a dhimmi be a judge, his judgement will invalid. And it would not be lawful that they are appointed as judges either. (Fatawa Hindiyya, Kitaab al-Adab al-Qadı, 24/470)

All these statements show clearly that it is forbidden to go to and be judged in any other court than that which is Islamic by a Muslim judge; let alone taking any matter to the non Islamic court which belong to the secular/religionless states; it is also forbidden to take matters and be judged before the courts of the so-called Islamic states, the states which are ruled by (partial) the Islamic shari'ah.

It must not be forgotten that in Darul-Harb or in Darul-Islam the Muslims are obligated to reject any walayah and judgement/jurisdication from the kuffar. (Hukuku-ul Islamiyya ve Istılahat-ı Fiqhiyya Kamus, 8/250) The shari'ah of Islam is particular and whatever the case is it includes all life matters. Prophet Muhammad (saw) had ordered a group of Muslims who where not settled in a certain state to obey and respect the shari'ah. (Sarakhsi, al-Mabsut, 10/95; Sharhu Siyar al-Kabir, 1/128-130)

The qadi and arbitrator (judge) have walayah with the ones whom they judge. Imam Marginani states: When the parties accept the sentence given by the appointed judge than the tahkim will be legalised. For both parties have the right of walayah over themselves. (Imam Marginani, al-Hidayah Sharhu Bidayat al-Mubtadi, 180) The reason for this is because the judge must be obeyed just like the qadi and the amr.

RasulAllah (saw) had appointed Sad Ibn Mu'adh (ra) as the judge during the despute with the Banu Qurayza and he had stated in a hadith that: If someone appoints a judge and is not content with his rule he is damned (malun). (Ibn Qudamah, al Mughni, 11/485; Ali Haydar, Duraru'l-Hukkam Sharhu Majallat al-Ahkam, 4/80) The one who must be (waajib) obeyed can only be the wali, a kafir can not be the one which is waajib to obey, to bring him to such level is kufr. The Qadi has walayah over the Muslim men and Muslim women. It is such that Imam Shaafi states: The Qadi can devorce the man and wife after 5 flaws are found in the husband and wife. Just like this he also has the walayah to unify them. (Sharh Sunani Tirmidhi, Muhammad Anwar Shah) As it is an obligation to reject the taghout, it is also an obligation to reject the walayah of the qadi appointed by the taghout. Just as the walayah of the Muslim qadi originates from the walayah of the Muslim Caliph; the walayah restricted on the Muslims of the kafir qadi originates from the restriction of the walayah of the taghout upon the Muslim. Thus the person who is trialed by the kafir qadi will have accepted the walayah of this kafir qadi and consequently he will have accepted the walayah of taghout who had appointed this kafir qadi.

----------


## Princess Of Peace

However, the word _awliyaa_ is used in verse 5:51 instead of other words that would be more direct if the meaning were "protector" - such as _hamin_. In fact, the politically correct translations that do use the word "protector" turn right around and use the word "friend" in other places for the same Arabic word - such as in verse 10:62. 

In fact, it is verse 10:62 which proves that the word _ awliyaa_ truly means "friend" in the Quran and not "guardian" because it refers to associates of Allah (translated "friends of Allah"). *If the word meant "guardian" then it would mean that Allah has guardians, which is blasphemy.*

----------


## Revisor

De besproken vers speelt een belangrijke rol in onderstaande uitleg.

----------


## Princess Of Peace

Let op mijn moslim vrienden;

Volgens Ibn'Kathir; 

(51. O you who believe! Do not take friends from the Jews and the Christians, as they are but friends of each other. And if any among you befriends them, then surely, he is one of them. Verily, Allah guides not those people who are the wrongdoers.) (52. And you see those in whose hearts there is a disease, they hurry to their friendship, saying: "We fear lest some misfortune of a disaster may befall us. '' Perhaps Allah may bring a victory or a decision according to His will. Then they will become regretful for what they have been keeping as a secret in themselves.) (53. And those who believe will say: "Are these the men who swore their strongest oaths by Allah that they were with you'' All that they did has been in vain, and they have become the losers.)

Allah forbids His believing servants from having Jews and Christians as friends, because they are the enemies of Islam and its people, may Allah curse them. Allah then states that they are friends of each other and He gives a warning threat to those who do this,

Hier de uitleg van het versje, waar je kunt zien dat het DUIDELIJK niet om een beschermer gaat

(And if any among you befriends them, then surely he is one of them.) Ibn Abi Hatim recorded that `*Umar ordered Abu Musa Al-Ash`ari to send him on one sheet of balance the count of what he took in and what he spent. Abu Musa then had a Christian scribe, and he was able to comply with `Umar's demand. `Umar liked what he saw and exclaimed, "This scribe is proficient. Would you read in the Masjid a letter that came to us from Ash-Sham'' Abu Musa said, `He cannot.'' `Umar said, "Is he not pure'' Abu Musa said, "No, but he is Christian.'' Abu Musa said, "So `Umar admonished me and poked my thigh (with his finger), saying, `Drive him out* (from Al-Madinah).' He then recited,

----------


## Princess Of Peace

@Revisor ''One who deceives will always find those who allow themselves to be deceived'

The Qur'an openly states many times that Allah is the 'best deceiver'. The root word used in these verses is _Makr_ which means _deception_.

4:157
And [for] their saying, "Indeed, we have killed the Messiah, Jesus, the son of Mary, the messenger of Allah ." And they did not kill him, nor did they crucify him; *but [another] was made to resemble him to them*. And indeed, those who differ over it are in doubt about it. They have no knowledge of it except the following of assumption. And they did not kill him, for certain.

----------


## TommyBoyyy

Princes. Boek waarin je gelooft zit vol met massamoorden,incest,pedofilie en perversiteit. Be real  :ego:

----------

